# Waffle House shooting, at least 4 killed



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.



At least four people were killed and several others were injured early Sunday when a gunman opened fire at a Waffle House in Nashville, Tenn., police said.

The alleged gunman, Travis Reinking, 29, began shooting at patrons around 3:25 a.m. Sunday at the Waffle House, located about 16 miles southeast of downtown Nashville, before fleeing the scene, Metro Nashville police said. Authorities had initially said Reinking was a person of interest, but later said he has been identified as a suspect.

"If you see a nude guy walking around this morning call the police department," Don Aaron of the Metro Police Department told WTVF.

*A person at the restaurant had wrestled away the alleged shooter's rifle.*



Waffle House shooting leaves 4 dead, several injured; gunman sought


----------



## Toro (Apr 22, 2018)

Waffle House!

Does that idiot have no respect for American institutions?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Terrible story.  There's a reason I carry.


----------



## August West (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Terrible story.  There's a reason I carry.


I`m sure the shooter had a reason to carry too. Gun pussy cowardice is my guess.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

Those damn nudist are just dangerous.

.​


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> I`m sure the shooter had a reason to carry too. Gun pussy cowardice is my guess.



People who carry guns are pussies and cowards?  I have a family and I have a responsibility to them to come home every day.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well.....NRA might not find this interesting enough to send another fund-raising letter out about, tho.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another gun free zone.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Another gun free zone.



Was it?


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being shot and killed is an acceptable risk to be an American and live in America

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Another gun free zone.
> ...



I doubt it. I'm surprised there was not an armed customer

-Geaux


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Thanks for sharing, Rambo.



I'm no Rambo.  I'm just a regular, law-abiding, tax-paying citizen that has a family to support and a desire to make it home to them every day.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities

-Geaux


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I doubt it. I'm surprised that there was not an armed customer
> 
> -Geaux



I understand it was around 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they don't have guns they kill with something else traitor. If you have a gun you may survive it. Troll.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing, Rambo.
> ...


I don't carry and make it home every day.  Stop being so scared.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



Countries with strong gun control also have much lower homicide rates.  Seems other ways of killing are much less effective.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> I don't carry and make it home every day.  Stop being so scared.



Tell that to the dead at Waffle House.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Another gun free zone.
> ...


Yes, waffle house doesn't allow weapons in their restaurants.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The article says a customer took the rifle from the shooter.  Please note the customer did not then shoot the shooter with it.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Isn't it London about to ban knives, because everyone is getting stabbed to death?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> 
> -Geaux


imagine that


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The article says a customer took the rifle from the shooter.  Please note the customer did not then shoot the shooter with it.



He should have.  Apparently the murderer is still on the loose.  I take it you support letting him get away.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> 
> -Geaux


I'll bet.  A guy who walks into a Waffle House at 3 a.m. naked and loaded for bear is probably not your average, quiet neighbor boy.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The article says a customer took the rifle from the shooter.  Please note the customer did not then shoot the shooter with it.
> ...


Imagine whatever you like


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry and make it home every day.  Stop being so scared.
> ...


And the shooter was armed because of our weak gun laws and stopped by somebody who wrestled the gun away.  That would happen more often with less high capacity magazines.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> ...


Sounds like somebody who shouldn't have owned a gun.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Imagine whatever you like



Well, for the record, I would have preferred that the brave customer had shot the murderer as he was absconding IF he had the ability to do so.  We can agree to disagree.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

the guy is from Illinois  probably another batshit crazy leftard


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Before we go any farther, those poor, poor people.
As a sick side note, I watched CNN this morning for about twenty minutes and they didn't even mention this.   What have we become?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Ya think?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Yes, waffle house doesn't allow weapons in their restaurants.



They also tend to frown on customers cooking their own meal for safety reasons ... Even if they clean the grill afterwards.

.​


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

*AS USUAL....the Left finds it to "UnComfortable" to address the REAL and UNDERLYING causes of violence...so they blame objects....
Additionally, since they crave huge, oppressive, Authoritarian government (because they lack the ability to think for themselves or control themselves), and since guns represent the means to prevent said Authoritarianism, ....*

Here's a great synopsis.....

*SOURCE:*
https://www.quora.com/If-guns-dont-...-then-why-should-we-allow-people-to-have-guns
*If "guns don't kill people; people kill people," then why should we allow people to have guns?*
100+ Answers



Chelsea Meissner
Answered 138w ago · Author has 5.3k answers and 7.5m answer views
_Well, frankly, because people kill people. There have been stories after China and Japan in the last few years who have experienced mass stabbing events in both public places and schools. Gun laws there are strict, but if you're in the extremely small fraction of people with mental illness who become violent and you intend to kill someone (or even several people), you're going to figure out a way to do it. They already cracked down on guns, so they have less gun violence...but what are you going to do next? Crack down on kitchen knives? 

My answer to gun control debates is Why are you so insistent on treating symptoms rather than trying to target the cause? If you look at the mass shootings that have occurred during Obama's presidency alone (and the numbers are staggering), you'll find that it is a lot of young men with mental illness. In many cases (in fact, I'd argue in most cases), other people knew that this individual was violent or felt strongly that something bad was brewing, but due to the nature of the psychiatric system, *there was literally nothing they could do to prevent the violence; all they could do was wait for the worst to happen.*

By and large, gun violence is not a gun problem: It's a psych problem! However, the American people, and it would seem politicians in particular, find that talking about psychiatric issues is uncomfortable so they try to police the nation in other ways. We elect cowards, and we're surprised about what doesn't get addressed.
_
*Thank you Ms. Meissner for your clear and honest insight.  What a shame so many can't think beyond their irrational fears.*


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



So what. He threw it behind the counter because that was the thing to do

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> ...


 Probably doped up on meth

-Geaux


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


It is very true
US homicide rate: 4.88
UK: .92
Japan: .31
Germany: .85

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> It is very true
> US homicide rate: 4.88
> UK: .92
> Japan: .31
> ...



Those countries don't have the 13% problem that we have.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing, Rambo.
> ...



Yeah. And you think you'd be the guy who plants a 9mm in the torso of a lunatic with an AR-15 without missing and killing the waffle chef instead. 

This phrase: 

"I'm just a regular, law-abiding, tax-paying citizen that has a family to support and a desire to make it home to them every day." 

.....describes me as well.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Probably doped up on meth
> 
> -Geaux



I'm guessing bath salts.  People high on meth don't typically strip naked.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *AS USUAL....the Left finds it to "UnComfortable" to address the REAL and UNDERLYING causes of violence...so they blame objects....
> Additionally, since they crave huge, oppressive, Authoritarian government (because they lack the ability to think for themselves or control themselves), and since guns represent the means to prevent said Authoritarianism, ....*
> 
> Here's a great synopsis.....
> ...


People with guns sure kill people faster than those that don't.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very true
> ...



They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.



Oooooh! Code talk! I love code talk!


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yeah. And you think you'd be the guy who plants a 9mm in the torso of a lunatic with an AR-15 without missing and killing the waffle chef instead.



I encourage you to go to a gun range sometime, rent a gun or two and fire off some rounds.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.



They don't have a minority segment that commits violent crime at seven times the rate as the general population.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> People with guns sure kill people faster than those that don't.



And your solution is to take all guns away from good, law abiding people?  (You'll never get them all and mostly criminals will still have them....THANKS!!)

You seem to have NO REGARD whatsoever for the purpose of the US Constitution's 2nd Amendment


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.
> ...



You watch.  When they catch him, we'll find out that he's black.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.
> ...


They have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very true
> ...



More code talk! How PC!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

We should ban Waffle House


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. And you think you'd be the guy who plants a 9mm in the torso of a lunatic with an AR-15 without missing and killing the waffle chef instead.
> ...



I don't have to rent, fool. I own.


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2018)

Toro said:


> Waffle House!
> 
> Does that idiot have no respect for American institutions?



Clearly we have different definitions of scattered, smothered and covered.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > People with guns sure kill people faster than those that don't.
> ...


I haven't heard anyone suggest taking all guns, we do need stronger gun laws though.  Nobody needs to own a gun for mass killing.  The constitution allows arms if you are in a militia.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> People with guns sure kill people faster than those that don't.



People without guns sure are killed faster by Dictators and Tyrants  than people who do have them


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.
> ...



Getting closer! You're almost there! Let the poison out!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



There is no requirement to be in the militia in order to keep and bear arms


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > People with guns sure kill people faster than those that don't.
> ...


Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> I haven't heard anyone suggest taking all guns, we do need stronger gun laws though.  Nobody needs to own a gun for mass killing.  The constitution allows arms if you are in a militia.



*LIE AH !!!!*

*And stop these underhanded attempts to redefine the 2nd !!!*


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Thats what the second clearly states.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.



Fair enough.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard anyone suggest taking all guns, we do need stronger gun laws though.  Nobody needs to own a gun for mass killing.  The constitution allows arms if you are in a militia.
> ...


Ah and now the they want all our guns tactic.  Cute.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.
> ...


You have a history of being wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.
> ...



Do we have an 87% problem?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Well, for the record, I would have preferred that the brave customer had shot the murderer as he was absconding IF he had the ability to do so.  We can agree to disagree.



Once he disarmed the gunman ... There would be no legal reason to shoot him.

.​


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.



Because for nearly 100 years now ALL of the countries you just mentioned have enjoyed the Umbrella of US protections and global stability....The strongest nation on Earth which HAPPENS to (COINCIDENCE?) to have a Constitutional RIGHT to bear arms.

Go figure,... pudding for brains

If the US ever falls (and you shit for brains morons are working SO hard on it), Dictators will more than likely take all of the nations you mentioned.

The US and it's powerful (PRO ARMED CITIZEN CONSTITUTION) has keep the world civilized.
Why do you want all humans to suffer as the North Koreans do?   WHY????

China just got one....Venezuela just got one.....Russia has one ......You can't wait to see that list grow can you?


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.
> ...



Think I know your problem:
New Study Claims White Men Buy Tons Of Guns Because They Are Afraid Of Black People


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> I don't have to rent, fool. I own.



Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm. You are behind the times, chief. The dude has been identified. He's not black.
> ...



no he is a crazy from Illinois


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



No it doesn't.

It clearly states the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.

It says nothing about that right being contingent on service in a militia


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.
> ...


Wow you sure make up funny things.  You must have recent examples of us saving them?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

How many people has Waffle House killed with their high carb high fat fare?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to rent, fool. I own.
> ...



Nope. You just arrogantly assumed that I would need to rent a firearm. I'm a dude who owns handguns. I'm just not afraid of life and I don't think I'm Rambo.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


It is quite clearly in reference to a militia.
A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

It sure doesn't mention self defense....


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Think I know your problem:
> New Study Claims White Men Buy Tons Of Guns Because They Are Afraid Of Black People



I carry a small 9mm pistol as an insurance policy that I hope I'll never need.  Liberals like you are often critical of guys like me, who have never hurt anyone, while refraining from criticizing the actual criminals that destroy so many lives.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, waffle house doesn't allow weapons in their restaurants.
> ...


You've tried it, eh?


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I know your problem:
> ...


And you seem to have a fear of black people.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



There is no contingency if there was the right would not have been declared as belonging to the people.

And the security of a free state includes the security of the individuals who make the state possible


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You seem to be making up a lot there.  Funny.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



No ... I linked to the story of the man who did.

He was nice enough to clean up after himself ... 
and returned to pay for the meal he cooked and served himself while the staff slept.

.​


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.



Different culture.  Are you saying we should have been more like Germany over the past century?


----------



## Anathema (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> [QUOTE="]Was it?



A quick check of Google places Waffle House on several lists of places tgT prohibit firearms on the premises.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> There is no contingency if there was the right would not have been declared as belonging to the people.
> And the security of a free state includes the security of the individuals who make the state possible



*They don't want no stinkin "Free State"....*

*They want DICTATORS FOR ALL HUMANITY !!!!  NOW !!!!*


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


No so what.  Just commenting that SHOOTING the shooter was not foremost in the customer's mind, either.   K9 and some of you other keyboard warriors apparently live for the moment to shoot a bad guy in a horrible situation and become a national NRA hero.  I was just pointing out that even given the chance, not everyone believes more violence is the answer.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Once he disarmed the gunman ... There would be no legal reason to shoot him.



If he had surrendered, but he ran off.  If someone had shot him, they would be getting a medal and a key to the city.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.
> ...


Oh now the culture excuse.  Cute.  We have a gun culture here so we have lots of shootings.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're being dishonest in your characterization.  I said that it would have been great if the customer had shot him to prevent him from escaping IF the customer had the ability to do so.  Be honest.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > There is no contingency if there was the right would not have been declared as belonging to the people.
> ...


Who is they?  All the countries I have mentioned with strong gun control do not have dictators, sorry.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.
> ...


The shooter was white.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No so what.  Just commenting that SHOOTING the shooter was not foremost in the customer's mind, either.   K9 and some of you other keyboard warriors apparently live for the moment to shoot a bad guy in a horrible situation and become a national NRA hero.  I was just pointing out that even given the chance, not everyone believes more violence is the answer.



It's hard to determine whether the person who wrestled the firearm away ...
Possessed the familiarity and skills necessary to shoot the fleeing gunman in the first place.


.​


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> The shooter was white.



I already acknowledged such.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

OOPS!

*Someone used a car to kill someone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*We Need More CAR CONTROL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







Want a perfectly safe society?    Move to the moon.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The shooter was white.



... And subsequently naked.

.​


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2018)

The food is bad at the Waffle House..


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> t's hard to determine whether the person who wrestled the firearm away ...
> Possessed the familiarity and skills necessary to shoot the fleeing gunman in the first place.



Of course.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry and make it home every day.  Stop being so scared.
> ...


How about we tell that to those who wrestled the gun from the shooter?


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

The new gun laws we need are very similar to our machine gun laws.  Notice they are very rarely used in crime now.  The 2nd amendment survived regulating machine guns and we aren't ruled by dictators.  Sorry, your arguments are just plain childish.


----------



## August West (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I`m sure the shooter had a reason to carry too. Gun pussy cowardice is my guess.
> ...


Is there a reason that you frequent bad neighborhoods? You can now buy heroin in a middle class white neighborhood, ya know.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Who is they?  All the countries I have mentioned with strong gun control do not have dictators, sorry.



So what do you propose?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I made nothing up.

Without the individual the state does not exist,

The Bill of rights is a control on the government not the people.

All the rights enumerated in the Bill of Rights are belong to the people not the state


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OOPS!
> 
> *Someone used a car to kill someone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *We Need More CAR CONTROL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


See the OP.  Try to stay on the subject.


----------



## August West (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No so what.  Just commenting that SHOOTING the shooter was not foremost in the customer's mind, either.   K9 and some of you other keyboard warriors apparently live for the moment to shoot a bad guy in a horrible situation and become a national NRA hero.  I was just pointing out that even given the chance, not everyone believes more violence is the answer.
> ...


Even if someone shot the fleeing gunman, the shooter won the game 4-1.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> Is there a reason that you frequent bad neighborhoods? You can now buy heroin in a middle class white neighborhood, ya know.



If you're only here to troll, I'll just put you on "ignore" with the other morons.  Do you ever post honestly and fairly or are you just here to be an asshole?


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is they?  All the countries I have mentioned with strong gun control do not have dictators, sorry.
> ...


We desperately need magazine limits.  As mass killing weapons have become more available, the deaths in mass shootings have gone up.  We regularly have a new worst mass shooting.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the 2 year old shot by her mother.

Mother accidentally shoots, kills 2-year-old daughter: Police

"A 2-year-old girl is dead after being shot in an apparent tragic accident late Friday at a Cleveland-area hotel."


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> See the OP.  Try to stay on the subject.



*SEE THE CONSTITUTION....TRY TO COMPREHEND*


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2018)

The guy is naked and he is still at large.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



Accidents happen always will
Accidents are always the fault of a person not the tool the person is using


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Brain357 You rated this as "winner"?  You think it's funny that four people were murdered?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> Even if someone shot the fleeing gunman, the shooter won the game 4-1.



If someone had shot the fleeing gunman ...
It is possible they could get away with it considering the underlying circumstances ...
But just as likely they would have been in trouble for shooting a fleeing unarmed person.

It is important that anyone who decides to use a firearm to attempt to kill another individual understands the laws and legal obligations involved.
If you are a civilian and going to shoot someone in self defense ... Make sure they are dead.
The last thing you want is a criminal in a wheelchair testifying at your trial.

.​


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> Even if someone shot the fleeing gunman, the shooter won the game 4-1.



Wow. This guy is a moron. On "ignore" he goes.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> But just as likely they would have been in trouble for shooting a fleeing unarmed person.



You're wrong.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > See the OP.  Try to stay on the subject.
> ...


Court rules Second Amendment doesn’t protect AR-15, assault rifles and large-capacity magazines


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Accidents happen a lot more than criminals are shot and killed.  Over 500 are killed each year in accidents, only about 250 people killed in defense.  And many of those are just murder without a witness...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Court rules Second Amendment doesn’t protect AR-15, assault rifles and large-capacity magazines



Yep, there are even stupid Liberal judges who cant comprehend the 2nd.
Judges make critical mistakes ALL the time.   How many people have done hard time unjustly?


If judges are ALWAYS correct, I'm sure you'll support ALL Conservative Judges (SCOTUS) decisions as well....right???


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I know your problem:
> ...



Who told you that we refrain from criticizing criminals? FOX?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> See the OP.  Try to stay on the subject.



*SEE THE CONSTITUTION....TRY TO COMPREHEND*


----------



## norwegen (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I'm surprised Waffle House had four customers.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > But just as likely they would have been in trouble for shooting a fleeing unarmed person.
> ...



That's not true ... There was an insurance agent here that got in trouble for shooting a young man who had just robbed him.
The problem was the insurance agent didn't shoot the kid until he started to flee, and there were witnesses.

The robber testified at his trial from a wheelchair ... He was not convicted but it was a close call.

.​


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Court rules Second Amendment doesn’t protect AR-15, assault rifles and large-capacity magazines
> ...


I think they understand the second quite a bit better than you.  The Supreme court has allowed these laws to stand also.  Sorry.  Even the most pro gun judge agreed it has limits.
Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia said that the right to bear arms is not unlimited, and noted that future limitations ‘will have to be decided in future cases’


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Why is it Liberals think there's such a thing as a perfectly safe society?

Why is it people like ShitForBrains357 can't understand that when citizens are well armed, freedom flourishes?

Why is it people like ShitForBrains357 totally ignore what just happened to our neighbors to the South in Venezuela?

Why is it people like ShitForBrains357 and all the other hoplophobes won't address the REAL issue of Leftist Mental Illness?


----------



## norwegen (Apr 22, 2018)

The snowflakes are oblivious, of course, but the subject of this thread is mental illness, drug-induced or otherwise.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another lunatic looking for his 15 minutes as the latest Progressive hero


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Before we go any farther, those poor, poor people.
> As a sick side note, I watched CNN this morning for about twenty minutes and they didn't even mention this.   What have we become?


If anyone ever really wanted to know what was wrong with you, look no more!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

norwegen said:


> The snowflakes are oblivious, of course, but the subject of this thread is mental illness, drug-induced or otherwise.



Yes they are.   it's a Progressive / Liberal / Democrat disease.  Glad you agree


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2018)

Did Hogg get there yet?


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Those damn nudist are just dangerous.
> 
> .​


You know the real problem with nudists?


No quality control.


----------



## Nova78 (Apr 22, 2018)

Another reason to conceal carry.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why is it Liberals think there's such a thing as a perfectly safe society?
> 
> Why is it people like ShitForBrains357 can't understand that when citizens are well armed, freedom flourishes?
> 
> ...




because the id says it all "shitforbrains"


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> You know the real problem with nudists?
> No quality control.



When I visit the beach (clothed)....that's painfully obvious     lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

Nova78 said:


> Another reason to conceal carry.



indeed


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...


Really?   You have proof that that Waffle House had such a sign outside?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

It's a shame what happened at Waffle House....I agree.

But instead of looking at Waffle House and the very isolated incidences of usually mentally ill Leftists going on rampages....

Look instead at Venezuela and the chaos there and the thousands dying because the people were also disarmed and left helpless so that the left could install Nicolas Maduro...a ruthless murderer.  This is what the Left does.

*The reason the Left here at this forum doggedly avoids mentioning Venezuela is because they approve.

They don't care about murders......as long as THEIR agenda prevails.   PERIOD.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Really?   You have proof that that Waffle House had such a sign outside?



*Irrelevant.

It's well know that it's true regardless.    Look up JAMES HOLMES*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.
> ...


This shooter was a minority member?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Hmmmm....wager?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


If 87% of our population is male (it isn't) then I'd say yes.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This shooter was a minority member?



I see your point.....since ALL leftists are mentally ill...he can't be a minority.
Thanks for the clarity


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

Anathema said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="]Was it?
> ...


Well then...time for the NRA to call for a boycott of Waffle House.   Wonder how that's gonna work out.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Really?   You have proof that that Waffle House had such a sign outside?



It's Waffle House policy ...

_The owner of the Nicholasville Waffle House made this statement, “For many years we have had a “No Firearms” policy in place in our restaurants. We continue to believe this is the best policy for the safety of our customers and associates.”
_
_._​


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This shooter was a minority member?
> ...


You got confused....white males who shoot people are mentally ill...if they are a black male, they are a thug...if they are from the Middle East, they are a terrorist.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> It's Waffle House policy ...
> 
> _The owner of the Nicholasville Waffle House made this statement, “For many years we have had a “No Firearms” policy in place in our restaurants. We continue to believe this is the best policy for the safety of our customers and associates.”_
> ​



Of course.
Leftist gun grabber morons talk crap because it's all they have.  He made 7 posts and has said nothing so far.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Well then...time for the NRA to call for a boycott of Waffle House.   Wonder how that's gonna work out.



They and other firearms organizations already have.

.​


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Really?   You have proof that that Waffle House had such a sign outside?
> ...


NRA BOYCOTT!!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> You got confused....white males who shoot people are mentally ill...if they are a black male, they are a thug...if they are from the Middle East, they are a terrorist.



No confusion....except yours...YOU'RE the only one mentioning race, moron.

FACT:  More Leftists commit murders.   Go get your facts straight then check back in with your apology.

And stop playing the Race Card...it's WAY overplayed already.  When they have nothing.....

RACE CARD TO THE RESCUE!!!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


And thus the problem.....you can't stand between these people and their junk food.   It just doesn't work.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



As evidenced by this thread.  You're hard on law-abiding citizens and soft on criminals.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Shooting an escaping robber is not akin to shooting an escaping mass murderer.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> And thus the problem.....you can't stand between these people and their junk food.   It just doesn't work.



Oh jeez....
You can always tell when the Left has nothing


----------



## williepete (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> What happens regularly here *is very rare where there is strong gun control*.



Not so much. My Mexican clients tell me how it is nearly impossible to legally own a gun.

11 Killed in Tijuana in 24 hours — 650 Murdered in 2018


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> And thus the problem.....you can't stand between these people and their junk food.   It just doesn't work.



Waffle House did ... Read the link I posted to their policy ... They refused to serve a National Guard soldier because he was armed with his service weapon.

.​


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 22, 2018)

Was he inspired by guy who walked up to a restaurant window and shot two cops?

Has anyone noticed the rise in attacks by naked men?    What is causing people to take off their clothes and attack others without reason?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ered-cooking-oil-arrested-article-1.3805900ll

Naked Man Attacks Metro Riders in Washington DC

Naked Man Runs Down 405 Freeway, Attacks Woman, Continues Onto Santa Monica Boulevard

Naked man attacks 1, chases 2, bites teen in face before he was shot, killed by deputies near Delray

Video shows naked man attacking vehicle in Garden Grove   – Orange County Register

Man Gets Naked After Crash, Attacks Other Vehicles

There are many many more.  Legalizing drugs, failing to adequately deal with the danger posed by drugs coupled with a disarmed society is this.  This is what you get.  Liberals may want it.  Democrats may want it.  But there is no doubt that one person with a gun could instantly put a stop to these attacks.


----------



## August West (Apr 22, 2018)

This isn`t the first time that a second amendment guy exercised his rights at the Waffle House.
Waffle House worker shot after telling customer not to smoke


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You got confused....white males who shoot people are mentally ill...if they are a black male, they are a thug...if they are from the Middle East, they are a terrorist.
> ...


Of course...the Race Card Card....I should have known.  Who knew you would be so race-sensitive...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Disir said:


> The guy is naked and he is still at large.


I'm guessing he found some clothes by now and is sleeping it off.  Will he even remember it when he wakes up?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Really?I think you are imagining things. Sort of like you imagine that every black person you see ( all 13% ) wants to harm you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And thus the problem.....you can't stand between these people and their junk food.   It just doesn't work.
> ...


Just observant my chubby friend....just observant.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Even if someone shot the fleeing gunman, the shooter won the game 4-1.
> ...


For that remark?
Who would YOU say won?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry and make it home every day.  Stop being so scared.
> ...



Yeah - Guns and Waffles .. always an excellent pairing. 

And a good thing to have a half drunk dude eating waffles at 3 AM with a pea shooter when a naked dude storms with an AR


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is naked and he is still at large.
> ...



Or he is severely mentally ill and there is no sleeping it off. Or some combination of both.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And thus the problem.....you can't stand between these people and their junk food.   It just doesn't work.
> ...




wow what a concept 

living on the hope that the bad guys good will  

 to stop the killing


----------



## cnm (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.


The born again Christian perspective no doubt.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

cnm said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.
> ...



You're a sensitive little fellow.


----------



## cnm (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> It is very true
> US homicide rate: 4.88
> UK: .92
> Japan: .31
> Germany: .85


It'll never penetrate.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I hear Waffle Houses are THE place in the south--where the whole jumble of humanity washes up in the dead of night for refueling.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Shooting an escaping robber is not akin to shooting an escaping mass murderer.



I stated it was possible he could get away with it due to the underlying circumstances.
If you want to take that risk ... Knock yourself out.

I conceal carry and wouldn't shoot a fleeing unarmed naked person. 
I am pretty sure I could figure out a better way of subduing them ... Perhaps you are more limited in your options ... 

.

.​


----------



## cnm (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't see that going on in Denmark, Japan, Germany, UK....  Funny scare tactic though.
> ...


What a maroon.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Well, then in 3-2-1 we can probably expect LaPierre to tell his faithful to boycott the Waffle House until they do.


----------



## cnm (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> I carry a small 9mm pistol as an insurance policy that I hope I'll never need.


In case the 13% get out of hand, as you've implied.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > They all have gangs and crime, they just don't have guns everywhere.
> ...



Funny how the last several mass shootings including this one have involved mostly lunatic white guys. 

Sorry Home - but the "minority segment" talking point ain't gonna fly.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> "If you see a nude guy walking around this morning call the police department," Don Aaron of the Metro Police Department told WTVF.


You mean the police had to tell you to call the police If you see a nude guy walking around this morning?
Does that mean on other mornings if you see a naked man walking around you do not have to call the police?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why is it Liberals think there's such a thing as a perfectly safe society?
> 
> Why is it people like ShitForBrains357 can't understand that when citizens are well armed, freedom flourishes?
> 
> ...



Why is it that people like ShitForBrains357 are living rent-free in your head?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Once he disarmed the gunman ... There would be no legal reason to shoot him.
> ...


We have a police force and justice system for that.  We do not need vigilante justice.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I hear Waffle Houses are THE place in the south--where the whole jumble of humanity washes up in the dead of night for refueling.



Yep, I've never been to an IHOP, Waffle House, or any other sloppery at 3 AM when at least 75% of the patrons weren't drunk.

Perhaps I will open an NRA-approved wafflery catering to drunks with guns ---

Or Not


----------



## EGR one (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > *AS USUAL....the Left finds it to "UnComfortable" to address the REAL and UNDERLYING causes of violence...so they blame objects....
> ...



It sometimes appears that many of you are more concerned about the number of people killed, than the fact that people are killed. If this dude had just killed one or two people, we wouldn't even be having this conversation.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> This isn`t the first time that a second amendment guy exercised his rights at the Waffle House.
> Waffle House worker shot after telling customer not to smoke



You MUST be insane to equate a Constitutional Right.....with Mental Illness.....

Oh wait.....you're a Lefty


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yep, I've never been to an IHOP, Waffle House, or any other sloppery at 3 AM when at least 75% of the patrons weren't drunk.
> Perhaps I will open an NRA-approved wafflery catering to drunks with guns ---
> Or Not



*NOTE TO ALL......*
*This illustrates how the Left takes YOUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS.....as a joke......funny.*


----------



## EGR one (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Waffle Houses are THE place in the south--where the whole jumble of humanity washes up in the dead of night for refueling.
> ...



You would be much safer in an eatery full of drunks with guns than you would be out on the highway with those same drunks.


----------



## Toro (Apr 22, 2018)

I often eat at Waffle House at 4am on my way to the airport. I’m usually the only one there.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

But once again this thread begs the question the Left evades like the Plague......

*WHY WONT THE LEFT FOCUS ON THE ROOT CAUSE, MENTAL ILLNESS....INSTEAD OF THE OBJECT USED ????*
*
They refuse to so much as have the conversation.

If they were REALLY serious about saving lives, wouldn't they want to address the underlying cause of these incidents?

THIS EXPOSES THEIR LIES......

THE TRUTH IS THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT DISARMING AMERICANS AT ANY COST

TO THEM, IT'S PURELY ABOUT ENSURING THAT AMERICANS HAVE NO DEFENSE AGAINST AN EVER GROWING, EVER MORE CORRUPT, EVER MORE OPPRESSIVE AUTHORITARIAN GOVERNMENT, THAT CONTROLS ALL YOUR WANTS AND NEEDS.

EXHIBIT A
VENEZUELA

*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

EGR one said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That all depends, but fair point nonetheless.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I've never been to an IHOP, Waffle House, or any other sloppery at 3 AM when at least 75% of the patrons weren't drunk.
> ...



Do elaborate - Your responses in this thread have been spellbindingly articulate. 

Anyone packing and drunk surrenders their "constitutional right" to carry same as it is a drunk's duty to give up their car keys.


----------



## EGR one (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Yep, it is the numbers that drive your thinking.  We need to bring the numbers under control.  How about we just ban all numbers over three, and then you can be worry free about deadly shootings.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> But once again this thread begs the question the Left evades like the Plague......
> 
> *WHY WONT THE LEFT FOCUS ON THE ROOT CAUSE, MENTAL ILLNESS....INSTEAD OF THE OBJECT USED ????*
> *
> ...



What Bullshit. 90% of the progressives in this forum are gun owners. Some of them carry concealed. Take your NRA talking points about how we all want to grab yer guns and shove 'em someplace warm and dark.


----------



## EGR one (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Driving is a privilege, being armed is a right.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

If anyone cares, they haven't caught him yet--he has found pants, they think, and has gone into the woods near the Waffle House.  They've got his truck, so they ought to have the dogs out, if they don't already.

4 killed at Tennessee Waffle House as police search for seminude suspect - CNN


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

EGR one said:


> Driving is a privilege, being armed is a right.



Being armed is a right until one abuses that right by being irresponsible -

Same as a second DUI in most states gets one's license revoked for a year.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shootings are WAY up, right Comrade?


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

*Why is this important?* Leave the Gun Nutter Whitey NRA approved advertising Star alone!
Mass Shooter NRA Prospect Lives Matter!  Getting them the rightie' 2nd anal commercial
products are imperative! Really the NRA does not do enough to get AR-XXX assault weapons in
the hands of its targeted consumers to do more mass shootings under the protective umbrella of the
100% American Gun Nutter Terrorist organization fully known as the NRA.

FFS!? Why is this NRA advertisement sponsored apprentice show even on Tee Vee?
The body counts are NOT in the higher 20-40 plus range to get a National Live Tee Vee
Breaking News cut in.  The American Gun Nutter Terrorist of the NRA, needs to up their game, as AR-XXX's are
not getting into the hands of the very weak minded mental Whitey male mass shooter prospect types.
Or is their latest NRA Gun Sells Star not WOOING the mentally ill 100% Gun Nutter members, very well to buy more AR-XXX's?.
Try offering free Gun Oils so they can masturbate better on guns owned as they watch the new NRA Sponsored show.
How embarrassing to be sponsoring a substandard NRA show like this. Shame on you! .

Dang. Almost Forgot, Where were your NRA Type Good Gun Nutters with a gun?
Explain this NRA, why again, your guys missed this event? As it was sponsored by the
NRA. Was it a NOT getting the memo issue? If so, did you shoot the NRA Employee who
was masturbating on its guns and forgot to issue the memo to the Good 100% mental
Gun  Nutters the address requiring your/their services? Our they got the memo and
were too cowardly to show.

Note: Paid PIGS COPs are not Good Guys with guns.
They are required to show, and if you Black.
Find a gun to defend yourselves. The PIGS COPs shoot unarmed Blacks,
it's a WELL know pattern! Your odds of living with a gun is more.
And never turn your back to the PIG COP Murdering Klan members.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




8 million AR-15 civilian rifles in private hands dipshit.....of those 8 million only one was used here.  And again, what do we hear...... the police knew this guy.....another case where it is likely the police failed to keep an eye on a dangerously mentally ill person.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible story.  There's a reason I carry.
> ...




Yeah....and if more people there had a gun that guy wouldn't have been able to kill so many......

Was the Waffle house a gun free zone?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...




No...the ones draggging the bodies in front of the cameras are the anti gunners, the ones hoping for each mass shooting...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> *Why is this important?* Leave the Gun Nutter Whitey NRA approved advertising Star alone!
> Mass Shooter NRA Prospect Lives Matter!  Getting them the rightie' 2nd anal commercial
> products are imperative! Really the NRA does not do enough to get AR-XXX assault weapons in
> the hands of its targeted consumers to do more mass shootings under the protective umbrella of the 100% American Gun Nutter Terrorist organization fully known as the NRA.
> ...




Asshat, the cops that showed up were likely trained by an NRA instructor, dumb ass.......

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

California democrats passed a bill to let violent criminals out of prison early, the NRA fought against it...

The NRA trains local, state and federal law enforcement...the democrats constantly attack law enforcement and prevent them from arresting violent gun criminals.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




They're not "anti-gunners," they're anti-civil rights warriors.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> But once again this thread begs the question the Left evades like the Plague......
> 
> *WHY WONT THE LEFT FOCUS ON THE ROOT CAUSE, MENTAL ILLNESS....INSTEAD OF THE OBJECT USED ????*
> *
> ...




They don't care about stopping the killing, they just care about getting rid of the guns...then the real killing can start...see Germany, Russia, China, Cambodia, Rwanda, Mexico.....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > But once again this thread begs the question the Left evades like the Plague......
> ...




Sorry, dumb shit......no one argues that progressives don't want to be the ones who own guns.....they want to take guns away from everyone else.....mass graves are harder to fill when the victims shoot back.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asshat, the cops that showed up were likely trained by an NRA instructor, dumb ass.......
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> ...



2aguy: A little bell goes off each time a gun thread goes up. 

NRA talking points are auto-posted and he doesn't even need to wake up or get out of bed ...  

Thanks 2aguy Bot!


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Terrible story.  There's a reason I carry.



Where was the good guy with a gun?


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asshat, the cops that showed up were likely trained by an NRA instructor, dumb ass.......
> ...



He really is vulgar


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> What Bullshit. 90% of the progressives in this forum are gun owners. Some of them carry concealed. Take your NRA talking points about how we all want to grab yer guns and shove 'em someplace warm and dark.



Glad to oblige....

Bend over


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




You mean except for the police assassinations, the Texas, black lives matter shooting, the D.C. snipers, the Long Island train shooter, the Virginia tech shooting, the Navy yard shooting....

Minorities may be underrepresented in mass shootings but of the 11,004 gun murders in 2016...the majority were committed by blacks and hispanics in democrat controlled cities....

So sell you crap somewhere else...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Being armed is a right until one abuses that right by being irresponsible -
> Same as a second DUI in most states gets one's license revoked for a year.



Stop being evasive you half twit.

He wasn't referring to irresponsible people.  He's correctly referring to the Lefts constant attack on the gun rights of LAW ABIDING CITIZENS.

And same as DUI's....LAWS don't stop bad people


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Was the waffle house a gun free zone?

Here we have the math equation again.....

Gun free waffle house?

4 dead.

Customer with a gun.....?

Waffle House Customer Shoots Robber Carrying AK-47 | HuffPost

A robber armed with an AK-47 assault weapon stormed a Texas Waffle House, only to be shot by a pistol-packing customer, police say.

The suspect, whose identity police are still trying to confirm, was in critical condition Monday after last week’s gun battle in a Dallas suburb.

Police say the suspect, believed to be 25 or 26 years old, entered the DeSoto restaurant and robbed the customers and business around 2:30 a.m. Thursday.


A concerned customer and licensed handgun holder told police his wife was on her way to meet him at the establishment. Fearing that the armed robber could harm her, he told police that he confronted the gunman in the parking lot.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy: A little bell goes off each time a gun thread goes up.
> NRA talking points are auto-posted and he doesn't even need to wake up or get out of bed ...
> Thanks 2aguy Bot!



So "NRA" is your twat alert word for the month ?
You fail twice....I'm not a member nor a supporter......but people like you make me think about sending a donation.

Talk about Zombies....I give you *Dr.LoveToBeADumbass*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



  Tell that to the four dead people...oh wait.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like the gun malfunctioned as the hero came out of the bathroom...

Hero prevented further bloodshed at Tennessee Waffle House - CNN

A witness who was in the parking lot told CNN affiliate WTVF that the good Samaritan rushed in while the gunman had stopped firing and was looking at the weapon.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

These "Freedom Failures" like Dr.LoveToBeAnIdiot and all these liars who say they don't want to take guns away...."just the mean ole black ones that look scary"......

Totally full of shit.

They KNOW that Law Abiding Americans do not use ANY weapons against innocent people.
Yet they make no distinction......take guns from everyone....and you'll be sure to get a few from the mentally ill in the process say the Progs and liberal gun grabbers

NEVER do they start meaningful conversation of coping with Mental Illness....probably because shootings and most crime is statistically owned by theirs.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

It's just 4 people, folks.   Nothing to see here.   Move along.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> You mean except for the police assassinations, the Texas, black lives matter shooting, the D.C. snipers, the Long Island train shooter, the Virginia tech shooting, the Navy yard shooting....
> 
> Minorities may be underrepresented in mass shootings but of the 11,004 gun murders in 2016...the majority were committed by blacks and hispanics in democrat controlled cities....
> 
> So sell you crap somewhere else...



Okay Trumpling you win - these guys were all secretly black


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Okay Trumpling you win - these guys were all secretly black



*Right on CUE....THE RACE CARD.*

*Has nothing to do with race......it's leftist mental disturbance syndrome, moron...the common denominator here*

*As always, when they have absolutely nothing...Race Card to the Rescue!!!*

*PS...statistically he's correct.   PROVE HIM WRONG.*
*Opps...you can't.*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Stop being evasive you half twit.
> 
> He wasn't referring to irresponsible people.  He's correctly referring to the Lefts constant attack on the gun rights of LAW ABIDING CITIZENS.
> 
> And same as DUI's....LAWS don't stop bad people



Which lefties are "attacking you" or your right to own a gun?

Are you a kook?

Oh wait ...


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> I stated it was possible he could get away with it due to the underlying circumstances.
> If you want to take that risk ... Knock yourself out.
> 
> I conceal carry and wouldn't shoot a fleeing unarmed naked person.
> I am pretty sure I could figure out a better way of subduing them ... Perhaps you are more limited in your options ... ​


​
So if someone just gunned down four people and took off running and you had a clear shot, you wouldn't take it?  Wow.  I most definitely would.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> It's just 4 people, folks.   Nothing to see here.   Move along.




And Americans use their legal guns to stop attacks like this....and 2,400,000 times a year they also stop rapes, robberies and murders...according to the Centers for Disease Control, the government agency you people want to do gun research....

Sort of like at this waffle house......notice the different result when an armed citizen was on hand....

Waffle House Customer Shoots Robber Carrying AK-47 | HuffPost

A robber armed with an AK-47 assault weapon stormed a Texas Waffle House, only to be shot by a pistol-packing customer, police say.

The suspect, whose identity police are still trying to confirm, was in critical condition Monday after last week’s gun battle in a Dallas suburb.

Police say the suspect, believed to be 25 or 26 years old, entered the DeSoto restaurant and robbed the customers and business around 2:30 a.m. Thursday.


A concerned customer and licensed handgun holder told police his wife was on her way to meet him at the establishment. Fearing that the armed robber could harm her, he told police that he confronted the gunman in the parking lot.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


The d


2aguy said:


> Looks like the gun malfunctioned as the hero came out of the bathroom...
> 
> Hero prevented further bloodshed at Tennessee Waffle House - CNN
> 
> A witness who was in the parking lot told CNN affiliate WTVF that the good Samaritan rushed in while the gunman had stopped firing and was looking at the weapon.



Are you saying an unarmed person stopped the guy? Ran him off?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Which lefties are "attacking you" or your right to own a gun?
> 
> Are you a kook?
> 
> Oh wait ...



When ya got NOTHING......


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > I stated it was possible he could get away with it due to the underlying circumstances.
> ...




If you did you would go to jail for a long time.....you are only allowed to shoot an attacker as long as they are a threat, and out in public....it is even harder to justify shooting a fleeing attacker....


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> We have a police force and justice system for that.  We do not need vigilante justice.



You don't believe that a citizen should shoot someone who has just murdered four people and is about to escape?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No...I am saying the weapon malfunctioned allowing the hero to attack him....prior to the weapon jamming the hero was hiding in the bathroom...


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> If you did you would go to jail for a long time.....you are only allowed to shoot an attacker as long as they are a threat, and out in public....it is even harder to justify shooting a fleeing attacker....



You're also wrong.  If someone just murdered four people in cold blood and was at risk of escaping, I would be absolutely justified to shoot them in order to prevent their escape.  There isn't a DA in America that would charge me nor a judge nor jury that would convict me.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *Right on CUE....THE RACE CARD.*
> 
> *Has nothing to do with race......it's leftist mental disturbance syndrome, moron...the common denominator here*
> 
> ...



You missed out - the race card had already been played by 2aguy.

I merely provided proof that it has NOTHING to do with race - and that a majority of worst recent mass killings were white guys. 

*PS: THERE IS NO NEED TO YELL*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> So if someone just gunned down four people and took off running and you had a clear shot, you wouldn't take it?  Wow.  I most definitely would.



While I personally feel you'd be doing the right thing....

A liberal judge would suddenly go blind to the crime that was committed and make you the target.  
Remember, mental illness to them is not killing people with guns (they defend all the leftist nuts who pull the triggers)...but rather to them, using guns in a positive, proactive manner is the real threat to their agenda....uh....I mean society.....


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

cnm said:


> In case the 13% get out of hand, as you've implied.



Them or anybody else.  I see that statistics hurt your twat.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean except for the police assassinations, the Texas, black lives matter shooting, the D.C. snipers, the Long Island train shooter, the Virginia tech shooting, the Navy yard shooting....
> ...



WOW!    6 Medal WINNING POST of FACTS here!






*Whitey Mental Gun Nutter Mass Shooters score the most KILLS.
NO other colored folks come EVEN close in DEADLY NUMBERS.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> You missed out - the race card had already been played by 2aguy.
> I merely provided proof that it has NOTHING to do with race - and that a majority of worst recent mass killings were white guys.
> *PS: THERE IS NO NEED TO YELL*



*Oh GREAT....*

*Now you're fucking discriminating against me because I have trouble seeing small PRINT.*

*Fucking BIGOT !!!!!!!!!!!*

**


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > If you did you would go to jail for a long time.....you are only allowed to shoot an attacker as long as they are a threat, and out in public....it is even harder to justify shooting a fleeing attacker....
> ...



Depends on the state - In Tennessee you are probably correct. Go shooting an retreating unarmed guy in the back in a lot of other states, ya might be in trouble.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> While I personally feel you'd be doing the right thing....A liberal judge would suddenly go blind to the crime that was committed and make you the target.
> Remember, mental illness to them is not killing people with guns (they defend all the leftist nuts who pull the triggers)...but rather to them, using guns in a positive, proactive manner is the real threat to their agenda....uh....I mean society.....



My brother, if I just saw someone shoot down four people in cold blood and was running and about to escape and, if I could SAFELY shoot at them in order to try and prevent their escape, I would absolutely take that shot.  Anyone who wouldn't is a fucking coward.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean except for the police assassinations, the Texas, black lives matter shooting, the D.C. snipers, the Long Island train shooter, the Virginia tech shooting, the Navy yard shooting....
> ...




Of the 11,004 gun murders in the United States, the majority of them are committed by minorities murdering other minorities.....and you still have minorities committing mass public shootings....

Black lives matter shooter...






Virginia tech shooter...




Navy yard shooter..





Long Island train shooter






D.C. snipers..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

The 29-year-old hero from Waffle House shooting: 'I saw the opportunity and I took it'


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Perhaps the four people who were gunned down were liberals who didn't believe in conceal-carry.  If so, that was the last mistake they ever made.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2018)

Notice they're all male?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > While I personally feel you'd be doing the right thing....A liberal judge would suddenly go blind to the crime that was committed and make you the target.
> ...



You'd be prosecuted. That is not how it is done. We have judges and juries in this nation.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> WOW!    6 Medal WINNING POST of FACTS here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All Golds? Damn .. thanks!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> My brother, if I just saw someone shoot down four people in cold blood and was running and about to escape and, if I could SAFELY shoot at them in order to try and prevent their escape, I would absolutely take that shot.  Anyone who wouldn't is a fucking coward.



I agree.....but we BOTH know what'll happen if you get in front of a liberal Judge with a liberal Prosecutor


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean except for the police assassinations, the Texas, black lives matter shooting, the D.C. snipers, the Long Island train shooter, the Virginia tech shooting, the Navy yard shooting....
> ...


Mostly jews. Fact.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> All Golds? Damn .. thanks!



*Those are stupidity medals....you DOPE*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

defcon4 said:


> Mostly jews. Fact.



Links please


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Notice they're all male?




 Not all....

Who just shot up the Youtube headquarters.....you doofus....  

And the term "Going Postal"...notice what sex this shooter was...in 2006

Goleta postal facility shootings - Wikipedia

The *Goleta postal facility shootings* were a spree killing by Jennifer San Marco (December 6, 1961 – January 30, 2006), a former US Postal Service employee who shot and killed seven people in Goleta, California, on January 30, 2006, before taking her own life.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Links please


*
"Dr. Lazy"

Do you OWN friggin research*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Black lives matter shooter...
> 
> View attachment 189440
> 
> ...



You had to hop in the wayback machine for most of these.

I win


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Not all....
> Who just shot up the Youtube headquarters.....you doofus....
> And the term "Going Postal"...notice what sex this shooter was...in 2006
> Goleta postal facility shootings - Wikipedia
> The *Goleta postal facility shootings* were a spree killing by Jennifer San Marco (December 6, 1961 – January 30, 2006), a former US Postal Service employee who shot and killed seven people in Goleta, California, on January 30, 2006, before taking her own life.



Damn fella!
You shut down their Prog liberal Bullshit faster than rabbits can multiply !!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




You mean except for the Black lives matter shooter and the navy yard shooter?

And you haven't explained away the other 11,004 murders mostly committed by minorities, against other minorities.....

Is it only when they kill white people that you care?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Notice they're all male?




You mean except for the wife in the San Bernadino shooting...right?  Where she fought it out with police...except for that...right?

And this woman....

University of Alabama in Huntsville shooting - Wikipedia

At the University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH) in Huntsville, Alabama, three people were killed and three others wounded in a shooting on February 12, 2010. During the course of a routine meeting of the biology department attended by approximately 12 people, professor Amy Bishop stood up and began shooting those closest to her with a 9-millimeter handgun.

Or this shooter, in 2014..

On Feb. 20, 2014, in Alturas, California, Cherie Lash-Rhoades opened fire at the headquarters of the Cedarville Rancheria tribe, which she had previously led, killing four people, including three members of her family, and wounding two others. Lash-Rhoades was sentenced to death last year for her crimes, which authorities said occurred as tribal leaders were discussing whether she should be evicted. (Altur


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> You'd be prosecuted. That is not how it is done. We have judges and juries in this nation.



If you were a member of the jury, would you find me guilty for shooting a mass murderer that was escaping?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Notice they're all male?
> ...



Not a mass killing - the only one she managed to kill was herself.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Notice they're all male?
> ...



The clown you're engaged with is a total troll.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> If you were a member of the jury, would you find me guilty for shooting a mass murderer that was escaping?



If it was a Liberal dominated jury ???


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Damn fella!
> You shut down their Prog liberal Bullshit faster than rabbits can multiply !!!!



We're all kinda hoping that YOU haven't multiplied


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



okay.
btw: Why no good guys with guns to save the kids at least here?

Utah parents kill their 2 children before themselves after believing mom had terminal disease

Or is this a 2nd Rightie Freedom type issue in the home? Guns are useful tools!
As if the guns are used in the home, why should I complain or care what tool used?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be prosecuted. That is not how it is done. We have judges and juries in this nation.
> ...




Not me....but I am not 12 people.....one might be enough to keep you free though....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> We're all kinda hoping that YOU haven't multiplied



Ow...that hurt..... 

Aren't you a riot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be prosecuted. That is not how it is done. We have judges and juries in this nation.
> ...



Yep. It is hard for dummies to understand, I know. But that's the way it has to be. We have laws. Even mass shooters have rights. 

I'd also deny you the privilege of carrying a weapon if I could due to your disregard for the laws that govern their use.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> You mean except for the Black lives matter shooter and the navy yard shooter?
> 
> And you haven't explained away the other 11,004 murders mostly committed by minorities, against other minorities.....
> 
> Is it only when they kill white people that you care?



Uhmmm - Try again and don't strain anything.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We have a police force and justice system for that.  We do not need vigilante justice.
> ...


Jump in your car and follow him with 911 on your cell phone.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Self defense is one thing...pursuing a fleeing person is another.

When does it cross the line to vigilante justice?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




Dipshit.....they banned and confiscated guns in Britain....gun crime in London is up 42%, up 23% across England and Wales and up 30% in Yorkshire....

And the gun ban didn't save this family.....

Entire family found dead at London home and Eastbourne beach

The bodies of a man and two young boys were found dead on an Eastbourne beach before the body of their mother was discovered with stab wounds more than 80 miles away in London.

Scotland Yard launched a murder investigation after the woman, believed to be in her 40s, was found at her home in South Road, Twickenham, just before 6pm on Monday.

Detectives attempted to trace her husband, 57, and two boys, aged seven and 10.

They were contacted by Sussex Police officers who had found the bodies of a man and two children at Birling Gap seafront, in Eastbourne, East Sussex, around 5pm on the same day.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yep. It is hard for dummies to understand, I know. But that's the way it has to be. We have laws. Even mass shooters have rights.
> 
> I'd also deny you the privilege of carrying a weapon if I could due to your disregard for the laws that govern their use.



You'd be the only one voting "guilty" while the rest of the jury laughed in your face.  

By your logic, you would also convict a cop for shooting him since he was escaping and not an immediate threat.  

Like I said, you guys are soft on criminals and hard on law-abiding people.  

How did non-carry work out for the four people that were  gunned down?  Cue the kunt act.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Notice they're all male?


Sorry.. I feel the girls are scoring a few.

*Jennifer San Marco - Goleta Post Office Shooting, 6 Killed*
On Jan. 30, 2006, authorities say Jennifer San Marco opened fire inside the U.S. 
Postal Service mail sorting center in Goleta where she once worked, leaving six 
people dead before she fatally shot herself in the head. 

*Tashfeen Malik - San Bernardino Shooter, 14 Killed*

Fourteen people were shot dead at a San Bernardino, Calif.,
Women Who Kill: America's Most Shocking Female Mass Shooters


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean except for the Black lives matter shooter and the navy yard shooter?
> ...




And you still haven't explained the 11,004 gun murders that are mostly committed by minorities murdering other minorities......

mass shooters account for less than 75 gun deaths a year.....except for 2017......  so now you account for the other  11,004....

White mass public shooters kill fewer people than lawn mowers......

Why do you only care when white people are murdered?

Total number murdered in mass public shootings by year...
*Lawn mower deaths every year.... more than 75*

*(*Lawn Mower Accidents Rise This Time of Year | MU News Bureau)


2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



? What?
These killings were in Utah. One was French-born it seems.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Self defense is one thing...pursuing a fleeing person is another.
> 
> When does it cross the line to vigilante justice?



How about a terrorist that just set off a bomb that killed 5,000 people and I had a shot and could prevent them from escaping and doing it again.  Would it be ok if I took a shot or would you be opposed to that too?  And, if you're opposed, is there ANY scenario in which you would agree that it was acceptable to shoot an escaping mass murderer?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Notice they're all male?
> ...




Already covered those......


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Jump in your car and follow him with 911 on your cell phone.



Sure.   But what if that isn't a possibility?  

What you liberals are saying is that it is NEVER acceptable to shoot an escaping MASS MURDERER.  You're wrong...and entirely unreasonable.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

It is like with Trayvon Martin.  If Zimmerman had not chosen to follow him and be a vigilante...and left it to the police, a young man might still be alive and Zimmerman’s life would not have been ruined.  No one has the right to be judge, jury and executioner just because he has a gun.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> It is like with Trayvon Martin.  If Zimmerman had not chosen to follow him and be a vigilante...and left it to the police, a young man might still be alive and Zimmerman’s life would not have been ruined.  No one has the right to be judge, jury and executioner just because he has a gun.



Apples and oranges and totally off-topic.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. It is hard for dummies to understand, I know. But that's the way it has to be. We have laws. Even mass shooters have rights.
> ...



Yep. I'd also hold a cop accountable for shooting an unarmed fleeing suspect. 

That's how law abiding people approach this subject.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It is like with Trayvon Martin.  If Zimmerman had not chosen to follow him and be a vigilante...and left it to the police, a young man might still be alive and Zimmerman’s life would not have been ruined.  No one has the right to be judge, jury and executioner just because he has a gun.
> ...


Totally relevant when you are supporting vigilante justice.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense is one thing...pursuing a fleeing person is another.
> ...



Nope. You don't get to shoot the unarmed fleeing terrorist either. 

Pesky things, those laws we have.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Nope, they have the right to be ignorant and not let people protect themselves.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yep. I'd also hold a cop accountable for shooting an unarmed fleeing suspect.  That's how law abiding people approach this subject.



You don't understand the law.  Shooting someone who is escaping after murdering four people is a reasonable use of force by either LE or even a citizen.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's what I would do - shooting an unarmed, retreating white guy in the back will get ya a manslaughter charge in most states.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> It is like with Trayvon Martin.  If Zimmerman had not chosen to follow him and be a vigilante...and left it to the police, a young man might still be alive and Zimmerman’s life would not have been ruined.  No one has the right to be judge, jury and executioner just because he has a gun.




And you just lied.....Zimmerman was returning to his car when martin, who had circled back after deciding not to just go home, attacked Zimmerman in an ambush and started beating him.....

martin was on top of zimmerman pounding his head against the concrete sidewalk you doofus........it wasn't judge, jury and executioner....martin was a violent criminal who died because he violently attacked another human being....you doofus.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Totally relevant when you are supporting vigilante justice.



Trayvon was shot after he attacked Zimmerman.  Totally different circumstances.  Or are you saying that people shouldn't be allowed to shoot someone who is trying to kill them?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible story.  There's a reason I carry.
> ...


Yeah, and if you were in that waffle house, and Rambo saved your ace, you would be kissing his Rambo ace right about now. LOL


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


If a PIG COP does this, they get a pass.
Got to support the Murdering PIGS. How sad.
I expect more for me tax money.
Like doing the job right, without bias.

OR FFS! Murdering for Trophies to up your PIG Gang Status..


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jump in your car and follow him with 911 on your cell phone.
> ...


I don't recall being backed into that corner and making that statement.  But my earlier comment, that some of you keyboard warriors seem to dream of being the hero in a terrible situation, is certainly being borne out.  You said I was being dishonest.  I don't think so.  You want to shoot bad guys, become a cop.  Simple shrimple.  Otherwise, stop stylin yourself as the armed Batman at the local Waffle House.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...


Yep, it appears the gunman figured as much.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Otherwise, stop stylin yourself as the armed Batman at the local Waffle House.



You're completely unreasonable.  I won't engage you further.  Take care.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You try to remember your words the next time you only have seconds between your life and your death at the hands of a killer, and then a patron takes the killer out before the cops arrive in the next 10 mins or more.  The same for a person weilding a knife, a club or is just strong enough to choke you out without you being able to yell for the law much less hope that they can be there in a split second.  Quit living in your fantasy liberal leftist world, and start living in the real world.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...






Which he should have done.  Because then the police would HAVE the shooter, and no one else would be in danger.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

*An unarmed Black man SAVES the day. 
Not an Approvable NRA Gun Nutter Message!


Okay, Let's go American Whitey Gun Nutter WN DOPer Righties'! Time to attack this guy!*


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 189443
> 
> *An unarmed Black man SAVES the day.
> Not an Approvablelble NRA Gun Nutter Message!*




Yes....please explain it to this Black, NRA spokesperson...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 189443
> 
> *An unarmed Black man SAVES the day.
> Not an Approvablelble NRA Gun Nutter Message!*




You mean the NRA....one of the first Civil Rights groups to help Freed Blacks fight off democrat killers....?

You asshats just suck up whatever the lies the democrats feed you......you are a dumb ass...

The Untold History of Black NRA Gun Clubs + Civil Rights

Monroe’s Black Armed Guard wasn’t a subsidiary of the Communist Party, nor an independent organization like the Black Panther Party that would use similar tactics of arming their members later. *In fact, “Black Armed Guard” was nothing more than a fancy name for an officially chartered National Rifle Association chapter.*

His 1962 book, Negroes With Guns, was prophetic for the Black Power movement to come later on in the decade. But Williams is noteworthy for his lack of revolutionary fervor, at least early on. Williams was cautious to always maintain that the Black Armed Guard was not an insurrectionary organization, but one dedicated to providing defense to a group of people who were under attack and lacking in normal legal remedies:

-----

*The NRA as an Organ of Individual and Collective Self-Defense*
First, the narrative of the NRA as some sort of crypto-racist organization is simply false. In the first place, the NRA is a single-issue organization, which is how Harry Reid is able to obtain a “B” rating and get campaign cash from them, despite voting as a party-line Democrat on virtually every non-gun-related issue. More to the point, the NRA has historically opposed laws that were virtually tailor made to deny African-Americans the right to keep and bear arms. Many gun control laws to this day stem from the KKK's fear of armed and independent minorities. The Rosewood Massacre in 1923 – a bloodbath led by a white mob that resulted in the destruction of an entire black community in Florida – was a clear example of how an armed black people could prevent future KKK raids.

Second, the uptick in gun ownership and firearms acceptability in the black community isn’t an anomaly, but a reconnection with a deeper past stretching back to Reconstruction. The right to keep and carry arms was even mentioned in the infamous Supreme Court case of Scott v. Sandford, where the enslaved Dred Scott sued for his freedom. He lost that fight, but the words from that courtroom live on to this day.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm going to "unwatch" this thread now.  The insanity and ignorance among liberals here is astounding.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Agree.... If he turned the gun on the shooter after he had killed and injured these people, and the shooter then turned to escape, then he would have gotten a round in the leg, shoulder or his back if it were me or if I thought he was getting away.

This drives the left crazy when we talk like this, because they are the ones who worry when the execution drug makes a henious killer squirm a little or if it makes him or her become a bit uncomfortable on their way out.  The leftist power or influence in this country needs to end, and it needs to end yesterday.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


or...remember it next time some person see’s a black teen with a cell phone and thinks he has a gun.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I'd also hold a cop accountable for shooting an unarmed fleeing suspect.  That's how law abiding people approach this subject.
> ...



Please support that claim.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 189443
> 
> *An unarmed Black man SAVES the day.
> Not an Approvable NRA Gun Nutter Message!
> ...


Wonder if he wishes now that he was armed ?? Hmmm. Makes saving the day just a tad bit easier is all.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Beagle, dear, from the scenario you presented me with, I can only say that you are the one living in a fantasy world.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 189443
> ...



As PIG COPs are known for Shooting armed and unarmed Black men for no reasons. Seems he choose to be unarmed as a more survivable option
in Tenn.. And when shot by the PIGS for doing nothangs This unarmed state will pay off better when shot by these Tenn. WN, Racists, NAZI PIG COPs
hunting for their Black man Trophy, as a Gang member themselves, being paid by us/them for some reason.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 189443
> 
> *An unarmed Black man SAVES the day.
> Not an Approvable NRA Gun Nutter Message!
> ...


I'm bettin he wished he was armed.....


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 189443
> ...



Sad he proves it can be done unarmed.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Yes it can.......but avg person has to be trained to rush toward gunfire,,,even if they have a weapon in their hands,,,,,thats why you dont see it more often


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2018)

Be honest gun grabbers- What gun control law would have stopped this?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



^^^^ Rapists around the world applaud this statement.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I would think the fear of being shot by PIG COPs GANG Members for being Black by now.
Is now  FULLY part of the Black Man's Gene DNA pool.
So, you're saying Whitey types are just Cowards?

Black Lives Matter! Just to save Whitey ASS!

DANG!  Here's ONE! And did it Unarmed!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



You are nuts. You know that, right?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Please parade more of your ignorance across the board for all to see by trying to lie about what was posted.....and libs wonder how they lost to Trump


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 22, 2018)

MUST   BAN   NUDITY!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You sound like an idiot. The gun malfunctioned, needed reloaded or whatever. You know good and well that if someone had been armed in their they would have taken the top of the perps head off

-Geaux


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Zander said:


> Be honest gun grabbers- What gun control law would have stopped this?


Apparently, better background checks that INCLUDE crazy people?  Not that he shot the place up, but that he did it naked.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Not everyone believes more violence is the answer.  You can snarl at me all you like.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thought and Prayers

I would type more but I got to go clean my firearms....


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



Another nut with a gun.....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!


Damn right! And mass shooters, too!


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Actually, if he had turned the gun and shot the perp as he was running, it would have been a crime because the impending threat was over

-Geaux


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Have you checked your LOVED Sponsor of these shootings?

Wait! Alert Coming IN...


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I`m sure the shooter had a reason to carry too. Gun pussy cowardice is my guess.
> ...



I like the ones with guns strapped to their side in a grocery store.  It is like wearing a sign that says....

*"I HAVE A REALLY SMALL DONG!  THAT IS WHY I NEED THIS HERE GUN."*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!


How about this...

8 shot in Chicago attacks, including 3 in South Side triple shooting


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard anyone suggest taking all guns, we do need stronger gun laws though.  Nobody needs to own a gun for mass killing.  The constitution allows arms if you are in a militia.
> ...


No one is attempting to ‘redefine’ the Second Amendment, ‘underhanded’ or otherwise.

The Constitution exists solely in the context of its case law, including the Second Amendment.

And it’s a settled, accepted fact – beyond dispute – that the Second Amendment right is not ‘unlimited,’ it’s subject to restrictions by government consistent with Second Amendment jurisprudence.

It’s also true that the weapons citizens are allowed to own would be ‘in common use’ pursuant to militia service:

“It may be objected that if weapons that are most useful in military service—M-16 rifles and the like—may be banned, then the Second Amendment right is completely detached from the prefatory clause. But as we have said, the conception of the militia at the time of the Second Amendment ’s ratification was the body of all citizens capable of military service, who would bring the sorts of lawful weapons that they possessed at home to militia duty.”

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA v. HELLER

Clearly AR 15s, AK 47s, HK 91s, FN SCAR 16s, CZ 805 Bren S1s, and scores of other semi-auto rifles and carbines, “the sorts of lawful weapons…possessed at home [for] militia duty,” are entitled to Constitutional protections, where their prohibition indeed violates the Second Amendment.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Zander said:


> Be honest gun grabbers- What gun control law would have stopped this?



NO Semi/ Full Auto Assault  AR-XXX Rifles in Citizens hands is a good start.
Not all Hand Gun shootings can be stopped. Rational arms in citizens hands are rights'
The 2nd Anal amendment needs to be updated!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 22, 2018)

This isn't the first time that there has been a shooting at a Waffle House. A couple of years ago there was on in Oklahoma I think it was. A waitress was shot in the head for telling the man who ended up having the gun that smoking was not allowed inside the building. She died on the way to the hospital.

God bless you and her family and those impacted by this new shooting always!!!

Holly


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Not a member dumbass.....obviously you need to check back with yours for better talking points


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> This isn't the first time that there has been a shooting at a Waffle House. A couple of years ago there was on in Oklahoma I think it was. A waitress was shot in the head for telling the man who ended up having the gun that smoking was not allowed inside the building. She died on the way to the hospital.
> 
> God bless you and her family and those impacted by this new shooting always!!!
> 
> Holly



Was an AR-XXX used?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 22, 2018)

^^^ I don't know what kind of gun was used.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If your a 2nd Anal amendment irrational Spewer and not an NRA paying Member.
You must be an Armed COWARD!
How many guns do you have?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Court rules Second Amendment doesn’t protect AR-15, assault rifles and large-capacity magazines
> ...


lol

Judge Young is a Reagan appointee, a Republican, and conservative.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!


Its always about race with you people.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Wrong again...I dont carry....but if you want to talk Rambo doesn't one have to Rambo up whole lot more to charge into battle unarmed.....that extra time  spent summoning the will might just be too much and the window closes....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


When one shoots and kills a fleeing attacker – that’s not self-defense, and the person doing the shooting will be charged.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 22, 2018)

"Remember this hero, not the shooter. He tackled and disarmed the man who opened fire on Waffle House and was responsible for saving countless lives."

The 29-year-old hero from Waffle House shooting: 'I saw the opportunity and I took it'


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Godboy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!
> ...



FFS Nope. Facts are Facts. Almost ALL Mass Shootings are done by White Males.

Whites and not the same as Whitey DOPer Types.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Was *Carry* the question?
Or was it, *How Many Guns do you own?*


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Remember this hero, not the shooter. He tackled and disarmed the man who opened fire on Waffle House and was responsible for saving countless lives."
> 
> The 29-year-old hero from Waffle House shooting: 'I saw the opportunity and I took it'






FFS! Just shot up the Waffle House. Then goes home? WTF!
Whitey Males are stupid!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Even if I owned I would have been as unarmed as the hero......duh......now answer the Rambo conundrum......somehow I dont see you Ramboing up and charging into fire......you sound more like the type to hide behind others.....


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 22, 2018)

"James Shaw Jr. rushed the shooter at the Waffle House, disarmed him & threw the rifle he was carrying over the counter. James saved numerous lives this morning by his heroic actions. Manhunt is underway for the killer"


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Remember this hero, not the shooter. He tackled and disarmed the man who opened fire on Waffle House and was responsible for saving countless lives."
> ...


Thank you for the update.  Hope no one else gets hurt.
But really, you expected this guy to do something smart?


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I would Rambo up if have a chance. If you're happy. But Rambo a weak coward type, as to the thangs needing to be done.
I feel more a Punisher type! Can we get some laws passed so I can join the hunts in my ways? FFS! Rambo.LOL!

But either way.  Who would I target and shoot first, is the question you seem to want to ask.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



They blew a door or somethang. 
And the Guy seems to have a criminal record.
Wonder what they are?


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Okay, you got me!


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



Nice pad...


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Knock Knock we're here for you!


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Be honest gun grabbers- What gun control law would have stopped this?
> ...



A shotgun or a handgun is just as deadly. So you fail, as usual. 

Why do you hate the Constitution so much?


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Zander said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



WEAK! AR-XXX thangs are not the same as those.
Well, Until you put in a 100 round mag. in some of these/those handguns.


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



So this kid used a 100 round mag?  

Please don't talk about shit you do not understand, it makes you look even dumber than you already are.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

DANG! Another? Is there a master list of all Walle House shootings?
Feb 2018 Orlando, FL

Orlando Waffle House shooting prompts negligence suit


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

DANG! Another? Is there a master list of all Walle House shootings?
Jan 2018 Columbia, MO

One person dead after double shooting at Waffle House


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

FYI:  Here we go, the last Waffle House shooting.
Nov 30, 2015 Biloxi, Miss

Waffle House Customer Shoots and Kills Waitress Over No-Smoking Policy [Updated]


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Zander said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



No, and you know that! It was an AR-15 used and he had many clips. 
He was nude wearing an ammo jacket thang. -reports say


----------



## sparky (Apr 22, 2018)

wtf?  can't they make a respectable waffle down south?

~S~


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

sparky said:


> wtf?  can't they make a respectable waffle down south?
> 
> ~S~


In listed above.
In 3-1 shootings, seems not!


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

WTF? 
DANG! Another? Is there a master list of all Walle House shootings?
April 20  2018 New Orleans, LA 

Waffle House customer shot at fleeing robbers on Elysian Fields: NOPD


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

sparky said:


> wtf?  can't they make a respectable waffle down south?
> 
> ~S~




update:
In listed above!
In  4 to1 shootings, seems not!

FFS! FIVE SHOOTINGS IN WAFFLE HOUSES Since 2015!
WOW!

I've never been to one, seems I will not be on my list.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.



So basically, anything involving more than two people now is a "mass shooting?"  Maybe they don't serve waffles at 3AM.  Dude is running around naked to make it easy for the coroner.  He will turn out to be another Left-leaning kook.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



That’s the dumbest thing you’ve ever posted. It harks back to the “Acceptable level of violence” comment made by the British Home Secretary speaking about the “The Troubles” in Northern Ireland. 

I remember reading P.J.O’Rourke’s scathing piece on the Troubles in his book “Give War a Chance”. After visiting a pub where an IRA bomber had killed several civilians, PJ didn’t think that those who were injured thought it was an acceptable level of violence. Nor did the families of those who were killed. 

You said that being shot and killed is an acceptable risk to be an American and to live in America. The 200,000 kids who have been subjected to school shootings since Columbine disagree. The millions who marched for stricter gun control since February 14th disagree. And I’m pretty sure that the families of the more than 3,000,000 people who have died from gun violence just in the last ten years, would say that the price has been far too high.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

breaking news on cnn.

T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.
> ...








This could be the Cook got the order wrong?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


Link, Timmy


----------



## Rocko (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.



What’s ur point?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> The 200,000 kids who have been subjected to school shootings since Columbine disagree.



Interesting bullshit stat.  You are saying that 10,500 kids have been shot in school every year since 1999?  PROVE IT.



> The millions who marched for stricter gun control since February 14th disagree.



Who cares what they think.  They are the dumbest dupes of them all.  Hope you were one of them.



> And I’m pretty sure that the families of the more than 3,000,000 people who have died from gun violence just in the last ten years



Another bullshit lie.  So 300,000 have died every year from gun violence?  If only 1 in 3 are actually killed, then that is 1,000,000 shot every year, or about THREE THOUSAND PEOPLE SHOT BY GUNS PER HOUR IN THE USA.  That is about 50 per minute or a gun shooting every second.  Bang!  Bang!  BANG!  BANG!  BANGBANG!* BANG!BANG BANGBANG!!!  *You literally could not stand up for all the stray fire going off over our heads!* 
*
We could use your head as a napkin and straw holder and it would be making better use of itself than whatever you are doing with it now.  THANKS again for proving beyond a shadow of a doubt you Derps are all delusional mental lying basket cases!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Another crazy white guy with a gun?*

Donnie really is disappointed more Muslims or black are committing these shooting.  How can he keep those dangerous immigrants out without mass shooting by people of color.

This white guy ruined Donnie's day.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

Dude shot up a Waffle House in Tennessee just south of Nashville at around 3:00 am this morning. 

He was able to get away from the police and the Waffle House, but is still currently at large.  At last report, police said that they had gone to his house, and there were 2 guns that were missing, and he is still running around.  

Police haven't caught him yet, but there is a massive manhunt underway.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dude shot up a Waffle House in Tennessee just south of Nashville at around 3:00 am this morning.
> 
> He was able to get away from the police and the Waffle House, but is still currently at large.  At last report, police said that they had gone to his house, and there were 2 guns that were missing, and he is still running around.
> 
> Police haven't caught him yet, but there is a massive manhunt underway.


Uh oh.  The longer this goes on, the less likely it will end well.  Especially if he is armed again.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.




His name is James Shaw.


.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dude shot up a Waffle House in Tennessee just south of Nashville at around 3:00 am this morning.
> ...



Last time that anyone saw him, he was heading into the woods and wasn't wearing a shirt.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news on cnn.
> ...



He's also a white boy.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Donnie really is disappointed more Muslims or black are committing these shooting.




So now you are saying that muslims and blacks are committing all these shootings?  You mean they actually keep stats in Obama's Chicago slum wastelands?


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news on cnn.
> ...


And the man who saved lives was a black man   a hero ........sorry republican racists


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




The shooter is white, James Shaw is the one who disarmed him.


.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.




DUPLICATE THREAD.  Another Timmy bust.  Delete and remove.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




And his name was James Shaw, race has nothing to do with it.


.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Funny some guy could disarm this shooter but not ONE DAMN TEACHER, FACULTY OR STUDENT IN ANY PUBLIC SCHOOL has ever managed to do as much.  They are all too busy hiding under their desk waiting for the Florida Police and David Hogg to come rescue them.


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



The article doesn't say it was an AR-15. Nor does the video.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

I just heard the guy who took the gun away from the shooter.

He said he didn't want to be considered a hero, because the reason he went to disarm the shooter is because HE wanted to get out alive.  He said that although it was a noble act, it was done for selfish reasons because he wanted to live. 

Doesn't really matter much to me though, because he still took the gun away and probably saved a couple of people, even if he was doing it for his own self interests.

Gotta admire the dude for his honesty.


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



3,000,000? Got a link for that lie?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The 200,000 kids who have been subjected to school shootings since Columbine disagree.
> ...



10,500 kids every year are subjected to school shootings. Not shot, but been in schools when shootings have occurred. 

The extraordinary number of kids who have endured school shootings since Columbine

Sorry, one too many zeros in the second number, should be 300,000


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Today:

4 murdered in Waffle House

16 will die in car accidents due to texting

26 will die due to drunk driving

If any of these freak you out, stay home or move.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Which is an incredibly low % of a 327,000,000 population.


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Nothing??? What if the killer was black or a muslim??  race would have nothing to do with it???  Can't you say it?? The black guy is a hero??


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news on cnn.
> ...



Hey I looked and there wasn’t another .  You want to suppress stories that make righties look bad !


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 22, 2018)

Here is a link:







Travis Reinking of Morton, Illinois, has been identified as a person of interest in the Waffle House shooting.

*Shooting At Tennessee Waffle House Leaves 4 Dead, Naked Suspect Flees Scene*


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I just heard the guy who took the gun away from the shooter.
> 
> He said he didn't want to be considered a hero, because the reason he went to disarm the shooter is because HE wanted to get out alive.  He said that although it was a noble act, it was done for selfish reasons because he wanted to live.
> 
> ...



It’s the Sully affect .   Save your own ass and declared a hero!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> FYI:  Here we go, the last Waffle House shooting.
> Nov 30, 2015 Biloxi, Miss
> 
> Waffle House Customer Shoots and Kills Waitress Over No-Smoking Policy [Updated]



You should move to France. Seems the odds of you dying at a Waffle House has totally freaked you out.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link .  Saw the story on cnn .  Didn’t have a chance to hunt a link .  MY bad .

Word is the Guy was On fbi radar .


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Zander said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


This is the thang Dropped! It BE AN AR-XXX somethang!





MAGA: More  AR-15's Getting Americans


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



So?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link:
> ...


For what?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Why is it always about race to you regressives? The first thing you see is color, the first thing I see was an American that did something extraordinary. So take your race baiting bullshit and FOAD.


.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I just heard the guy who took the gun away from the shooter.
> 
> He said he didn't want to be considered a hero, because the reason he went to disarm the shooter is because HE wanted to get out alive.  He said that although it was a noble act, it was done for selfish reasons because he wanted to live.
> 
> ...


He's being humble.  Of course he wanted to live and every single one of us would have felt the same way.  Good heavens.  Now he's NOT a hero because he wanted to live?  I recall hearing once that courage isn't the absence of fear; it is doing what you must in spite of the fear.  I commend him.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Once again you’re claiming “an acceptable level of violence”. Millions of your citizens say that this level of violence is too high.  

The murder rate is 7 times higher than any other first world nation.  And this is for a country that doesn’t even make the list of the 10 Best Countries in the World to live in.


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Bam!  Another leftist knows you're going down in flames, and going down badly.  You need cover fire to get away, so you lay down the you're a racist flak while you make your escape.

Coward


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



What the fuck?  A diner full of unarmed people thanks to your gun grabbing policies and you think this makes us look bad?  You're not the spungiest angel food cake in the bakery department, are you little boy?


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


lol   You saw nothing  you're FOS  you couldn't admit the black guy was a hero  until you came up with some BS now  E S


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



So?............ Still!

*MAGA: More  AR-15's Getting Americans*


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Yep, they constantly go to that well because with their failed policies and idiotic plans it's the only one they have. 

It's too bad the black hero didn't waste the shooter and his lily white ass


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You started with the racism crap, ass hole.  That ended discussion with you.  Don't turn around and expect that you can participate in the discussion as if you haven't already proven that you're a complete dick


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Win-win in life is a concept leftists really struggle understanding.

I want capitalism because it's win-win.

You want socialism because it isn't, then you're completely selfish and don't follow your own plan unless you're forced to


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

kaz said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


fk you racist pos     just admit you're a fn racist and I'll be gone


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You ended discussion with you when you started the racism crap, bottom dweller.  Seriously, when you suddenly out of the blue pulled the racism crap out of your ass, you thought that expanded discussion rather than ending it?

You're a coward who shoots from the bushes and runs away


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Yes, you already admitted you had nothing.  I accepted your defeat.  You're done.  You admitted so when you started throwing the term racist into the conversation


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Spare us.  Right only sees race when the perp is non white .   Then they let the racist flag fly !


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



That's belied by this thread where it was you leftists who saw only skin color.  Another loser admits you have nothing and you're running away under the coward's banner of calling people racists because you have nothing of content or character


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Run along race baiter you're boring me.


.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.
> ...



By definition, anything shooting with three or more victims are mass shootings and always have been. Guess you’re too stupid to google that. 

There were 437 mass shootings in the US last year, but most were on private property and involved family members so they didn’t make the national news.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




They aren't very good at getting Americans...lawn mowers kill more people every year than mass shooters using AR-15s.....bees and wasps kill more people than AR-15s.....knives, clubs, empty hands and rental trucks too......as a killing tool, it surely lacks.....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Wrong...obama changed the definition from 4 down to 3 to increase the number that qualified.  And no, family killings and killings that involve actual crime besides the mass shooting do not count as mass public shootings...there is a different motive in the different crimes and the FBI files them accordingly....

Please...try not to pull crap out of your ass, it isn't pretty or accurate.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Today:
> 
> 4 murdered in Waffle House
> 
> ...



Your first figure is wrong. Today close to 100 people will die by gun violence, including 3 children.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




See post 34.


.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



If your afraid of a 4 in 327,000,000 chance of getting shot in a Waffle House. Don’t go. 

Freaking out over such long odds is nuts.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your first figure is wrong. Today close to 100 people will die by gun violence, including 3 children.


He probably left out Chicago's South Side.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I said “mass shootings”, not mass public shootings. I also pointed out that the vast majority are NOT public shootings. 

Your reading comprehension skills need work. 

Dead is dead. It doesn’t much matter to the victims or their families whether they were terrorized and shot by a stranger or a member of their family. They’ve still be shot, or their loved ones are dead.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Today:
> ...



No dipshit. 4 folks were shot in a Waffle House today. 

If that freaks you out. Don’t go to a Waffle House. 

Murderers murder. It’s what they do. They could give a shit what the tool is, they just murder.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



So they’d feel better if the murderer ran them over with a car? Do tell


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

the truth of the matter is all racists hide under the republican banner   IF you're not one of them be proud that they're on your side  I'm through with the subject


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Today:
> ...




Wrong.....you need to link you stats because just pulling it out of your ass isn't helpful.....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




And yet more people are killed by cars than all guns.......dead is dead after all...


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Lol!  98% of the race stuff posted here is done by white racists .  And you say nothing .

Methinks you can’t see the whites racist forest for the white racist trees .


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



The vast majority are criminals murdering other criminals....and the friends and family who get caught up in those murders...


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


carry on timmy ,,


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


LOL  how well said


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?

One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.

A while later, authorities gave the guns back to the shooter's father, who then gave the guns to the shooter. 

So much for gun regulations being followed.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> the truth of the matter is all racists hide under the republican banner   IF you're not one of them be proud that they're on your side  I'm through with the subject




Republicans aren't the racists....the democrat party is the home of racism, past, present and future....without racism they have no power....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> 
> One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.
> 
> ...



And something tells me this shooter wasn't "right in the head," at the time he got his guns back.......you can't hide that kind of crazy from the Secret Service, the FBI and local police....this is another major screw up of law enforcement at all levels......

Yet...they will blame the NRA and gun owners who had nothing to do with it....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

kaz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Is the Waffle House a democrat gun free zone?  Has anyone confirmed this yet?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


Phoney?

Derp much?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Obama didn’t change the number from 4 to 3. That was done by an act of Congress in 2013. Republicans controlled Congress in 2013.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> ...



Actually, the failure was on the part of the father, not the authorities.  They gave the guns to the father, and the father gave the guns to the shooter. 

Blame the father.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> 
> One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.
> 
> ...


You got a link?  Not that I don't believe you, but I haven't seen any details at all.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Wrong...again...

A Guide to Mass Shootings in America

In January 2013, a mandate for federal investigation of mass shootings authorized by President Barack Obama lowered that baseline to three or more victims killed.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> ...




I started a thread on it...the Secret Service arrested him, the FBI took his guns and gave them to the local police who then gave them to the father, who gave them to the son......


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


LInk ???


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Sorry...... that isn't how blame gets assigned..... it was the cops responsibility to keep those guns away from the nut.... and they failed.... at the local and federal level.....


----------



## Godboy (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Almost ALL Mass Shootings are done by White Males.


Wow, you are ignorant as fuck!

Do white males account for a majority of mass shootings?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That’s why driving a car is heavily regulated. You can’t legally drive until you’re 16, you have to pass a written test and a driving test. You have to abide by the rules of the road and drive sober or you will lose tour license. Your car has to be pass a safety check. You also have to carry insurance and in the event you injure or kill someone, you may be arrested and you will almost certainly be sued. 

Gun ownership isn’t subject to any of these rules.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Wrong....gun ownership is subject to all of those rules....and you have to be 18 for a long gun, and 21 for a hand gun...and you have to pass a federal background check to get a gun, and you have to not commit a crime with the gun or you go to jail.  Guns pass all kinds of safety checks and if they don't you get to sue the gun maker...

Gun ownership is a Right, a car is not.......big difference...


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Only if you buy through a gun shop. Gun show loopholes. Private sale loopholes. Neither of these require anything but cash.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Maybe because TN doesn't have ERPO laws yet?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Nope......if you are felon you can't buy a gun from anyone  for any reason....  and if you knowingly sell to a criminal you go to jail...and in each case the democrats will simply let you back out of jail to murder people....that is the real problem, not the widow selling her dead husbands pistol to a neighbor....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 22, 2018)

The highest number of posts on the board is..................Guns are evil and lets grab the guns.............

Go figure.......

In a nation of well over 300 million these things are gonna happen.........And the left will shout at the moon until they ban all guns.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


What stops a bad guy with a gun?  A good guy without one.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news on cnn.
> ...




No....what stopped the shooter is his weapon malfunctioned.....the "good guy" was hiding in the bathroom until the weapon malfunctioned...

Now some real math for you....

Parkland shooting, no armed guard...  17 dead.

Maryland shooting, one armed guard... 1 dead.



Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia ( 6 dead, 4 wounded)

Charleston church shooting - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia ( 9 dead)

26 dead in shooting at church in Sutherland Springs, Texas  (26 dead)

vs.

Deputies Osceola pastor shot church janitor in self-defense ( 0 dead)

6 Shot At New Life Church Gunman 2 Churchgoers Dead - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com ( 2 dead, 3 wounded)

Remember This SC Concealed Carrier Stops Mass Shooting During Church Service. No Casualties. ( 0 dead)
Psychiatrist v. patient with gun, in gun free zone

**********

*No guns: 41 dead*

Sikh temple ( 6 dead, 4 wounded)

Charleston ( 9 dead)

Texas church shooting (26 dead)



*Parishioners with guns:  2 dead*

Osceola ( 0 dead )

New life ( 2 dead, 3 wounded)

South Carolina shotgun guy ( 0 dead)

Texas church...NRA instructor with AR-15 rifle saved 26 + lives

hospital shooting, Psychiatrist brought gun into gun free zone, ( 1 dead) stopped shooter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



  He was on foot wasnt he?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




I think you should check out my posting history, I called out race baiters on both sides. Now would you care to get back on YOUR TOPIC, or should I report you for trolling your own thread?


.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> It’s the Sully affect . Save your own ass and declared a hero!



Um, yeah, what's your point. 

Sully was a hero, because he had the technical skill to bring that plane down safely. 

This guy was a hero because he acted decisively when most of us would have frozen in place.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Who did that?

And..
Waffle House | Delivery Menu


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> 
> One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.
> 
> ...



 Thank you for getting back to the subject now that the boys have all decided which one was bigger.

Is this actually what happened? Both the Father and Authorities seem to share the blame, but the guy who took the gun is a hero whether he admits it or not. Self preservation takes over.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> 
> One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.
> 
> ...




No laws were broken. The shooter had his IL gun ownership card revoked, there were no charges ever filed in relation to that. When the guy left the State he had every right to get his guns back. TN, not being a commie State like IL, doesn't require a license to just own a firearm.


.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Once again you’re claiming “an acceptable level of violence”.



I never said that, just one more lie by you, but neither do your "stats" count in the millions of lives SAVED by having guns!  And time after time, the number of lives saved, even by the government are MANY TIMES that of lives lost through gun violence.  The difference between you and I is that I SUPPORT the 2nd Amendment because I look at ALL of the stats and understand the wisdom of the Founders that show it is right and would be the one thing which most set us apart from other countries!  While you only care to ban and blame guns and pick and choose only those things you can find and twist to make your case that we should be like everyone else.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

kaz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Conservatives understand that "THE PIE" is a thing which grows and everyone can bake their own.  The Left believes there is only ONE PIE and when one person gets ahead through hard effort, he is hogging more of the pie for himself out of the hands of another.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The highest number of posts on the board is..................Guns are evil and lets grab the guns.............
> 
> Go figure.......
> 
> In a nation of well over 300 million these things are gonna happen.........And the left will shout at the moon until they ban all guns.



Yep.... and the gun grabbers will get all giddy for a few days just like they do every time there is a shooting. A few people from Congress will say a word or two and go back to sleep..... like always. Because they know gun-grabbing is a huge political loser.

Who's not winning?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




And I guess you actually think you can make people stop fighting and getting into disputes and arguments.  The idiotic arrogance of the Left to think someone died and put them in charge!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> ...



So, you believe that it was right for the police to return his guns to him, even though he had already been in trouble?


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I haven't checked your history   When wrong I'm not afraid to apologize  If so sorry,,,,,I've been here since 2013  with a year in between missing   and I NEVER turned anyone in   although some republicans deserved it


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> ...



Here ya go.......................

Tennessee Waffle House shooting suspect may be armed, police say - CNN

*Suspect was once arrested near White House 
In July 2017, the United States Secret Service arrested Reinking for being in a restricted area near the White House in Washington, police said.
Authorities in Tazewell County, Illinois, and the FBI interviewed Reinking, Aaron said. At the FBI's request, Reinking's Illinois firearms authorization was revoked, and four weapons -- including the AR-15 used in the Sunday's shooting -- were seized, Aaron said. 
Tazwell County authorities later returned the guns to Reinking's father, who acknowledged giving them back to his son, Aaron said. *


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




He was never charged, so he was never a prohibited person. Rights can only be taken away through due process. The guys fathers judgment could be questioned, but bad judgment isn't illegal either.


.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Because people are not out driving their guns around town through, past and around loads of other people in close quarters at 70 mph everyday.  They sit in a closet or safe, or are taken out on a range under strict rules or out in the deep woods hunting game, again under strict rules.  Only a total Derp Idiot like you would try to compare a firearm kept in the home, etc., for safety to driving a car to work.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I just heard the guy who took the gun away from the shooter.
> 
> He said he didn't want to be considered a hero, because the reason he went to disarm the shooter is because HE wanted to get out alive.  He said that although it was a noble act, it was done for selfish reasons because he wanted to live.
> 
> ...


Well that's what you are supposed to do -- fight -- if you can.

The other options are run and hide, or just run like hell -- if you are not armed.

Best thing is to be armed as well, and a better shot.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard the guy who took the gun away from the shooter.
> ...


Well Sully saved everybody's azz as well as his own.

Great USAF pilot.

A better USAF pilot than Sully there never was.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, instead of arguing about race why don't you guys actually discuss something that is pertinent to this event?
> 
> One of the things that disturbs me about this is that he got enough attention from the police that they took away his guns.
> 
> ...


I can't believe that in Tennessee the Land Of Davy Crockett that there was not at least one armed citizen in that place.

My 45ACP and baton and knife go with me everywhere.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2018)

Another reason why everyone should learn how to wrestle.


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

How Sad!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



Want to review how many times you’ve posted about this today?

You must be completely freaked out.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> How Sad!
> 
> View attachment 189484



His father is in deep shit.

Lawbreakers break laws.

It’s what they do

They should make a law forbidding such things.......

Oh wait, review my second line


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 22, 2018)

*James Shaw Jr. may not consider himself a hero - but he is.*


















*Mayor David Briley*‏ Verified account @MayorBriley
This is what a hero looks like. All of Nashville is grateful to James Shaw Jr. for intervening to prevent even more deaths and injuries at the Waffle House this morning.

*Waffle House Customer Hailed A Hero After Wrestling Rifle Away From Shooter*


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.



Was there a point to this other than Timmy hate guns?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

Just another white guy going crazy with a gun....dag....where are the dangerous immigrants of color.  Donnie....you need to get little Jeffy working on this.  Maybe Mr Magoo can plant an AK or two on some immigrants....wait....you did deny calling little Jeffy Mr Yahoo....right?

And since you have such an impeccable record of telling the truth....we will just go with whatever lie....I mean....whatever statement that you make.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



If 100 people a day are getting shot, it is obvious that a lot of people are NOT keeping their guns in the closet for safety. 

There are obvious parallels between guns and cars. One being that you have to demonstrate the ability to drive a car and a knowledge of the rules of the road to drive a car, and you don’t have to do anything but pay for your gun. 

If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country in the world. And it isn’t. It’s not even in the top 50, being ranked 84th according to the World Economic Forum

Revealed: The world's safest (and least safe) countries - Zimbabwe and Nicaragua beat the UK


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Also puts the lie to the notion that the ONLY thing that stops a bad guy with a gun, is a good guy with a gun.

It takes an enormous amount of bravery for an unarmed man to go after a shooter like that.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



There was an armed deputy at parkland .


----------



## Baz Ares (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!



Yah!? As Hunting Whitey seems Anti-DOPer important.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




The bad thing is guys like this are so few and far between. I suggested the Pulse night club shooter could have been stopped by being rushed and got nothing but derision. The fact is it can be done, but it requires the proper mindset.


.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




So does that mean if he had been unarmed, he would have scurried in?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



100 people are getting shot each day. 99 of those statistically are by criminals that don’t care if you restrict guns, or in suicides that will kill themselves regardless. That leaves 1 by accident.  

The odds of being shot while not involved in a criminal activity or by suicide?

1 in 327,000,000

Sorry, those odds don’t freak me out.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!
> ...



The feds fucked up AGAIN?

This is news?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country in the world.



It is.  I am extremely safe from attack, break-ins, robbery and idiots like you.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



True .

But if he was flying a ups jet full of packages , would he have done anything different ?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Just another white guy going crazy with a gun....dag....where are the dangerous immigrants of color.  Donnie....you need to get little Jeffy working on this.  Maybe Mr Magoo can plant an AK or two on some immigrants....wait....you did deny calling little Jeffy Mr Yahoo....right?
> 
> And since you have such an impeccable record of telling the truth....we will just go with whatever lie....I mean....whatever statement that you make.


Do you REALLY want to compare the crime stats of ILLEGALS in this country with WHITE American citizens?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



His gun jammed. Damn good he did what he did, but the gun was inoperative at that point


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news on cnn.
> ...




Not true .  I hate crazy dangerous people with guns .   


This story shows that lack of gun control can put those guns into the hands of nutjobs .


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Waffle House shooting, at least 4 killed

Took me all of 5 seconds to find this one.  And I stopped looking.  Could be a third if I looked hard.

It isn't that you are always WRONG Timmy, it is just that you are so EASY to prove wrong.

DELETE DUPLICATE THREAD.

Yes.  I take it back.  Now FOUR threads about the same event.

Search Results for Query: Waffle House | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Just another white guy going crazy with a gun....dag....where are the dangerous immigrants of color.  Donnie....you need to get little Jeffy working on this.  Maybe Mr Magoo can plant an AK or two on some immigrants....wait....you did deny calling little Jeffy Mr Yahoo....right?
> ...



I am not trying to compare anything.  I am pointing out that the majority of mass shootings in the country are carried out by angry white males.

Each time there is a mass shooting...your dear leader holds his breath hoping for a dark skinned shooter...preferably a Muslim.

Well....statistics say it is going to be an angry white male.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 22, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Doesn’t sound like anyone got a gun


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.


So dummy passes offanother hypothetical  story as real news
Of course the real story isn’t a phoney. Just dummies version
You guys are a joke


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Probably a Republican...sorry Democratic cowards


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Muslim is not a race.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> breaking news on cnn.
> 
> T-minus 5 minutes till gun nuts claim this is a phoney work.



What do you believe it proves, Timmahhhh?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2018)

this was not terrorism because the shooter was white ...this is also why Trump has not commented ...not terror LOL


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Kind of a weak conclusion to come to. There’s several ways a bad guy with a gun can be taken out without an armed good guy. He could die of a stroke, he could get hit by a meteor etc. that still doesn’t take anything away from the absolute number one best option is always another armed person shooting back. I’m pretty sure if you were to ask Mr. Shaw he would tell you his preference would have been to have had a gun instead of going after the guy unarmed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


How does that make Republicans racists?  

I just love that thought processes going on with snowflakes with respect to this issue.  I can't imagine anything that demonstrates their utter irrationality better.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Most of that mindset is, screw it im probably going to die”.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Apr 22, 2018)

Well now we know why blacks don't do mass shootings, they know there's real G's out there that might shoot, stab or fight back in their neighborhoods.

I bet this sheltered pussified white boy didn't expect big black homie to fuck him up in this white neighborhood.

(btw I did two years in state prison, and watching incoming young boys get put in their place was always fun!)

Hopefully he's captured alive so he can spend more time with the big homies. I hear he likes being naked...he'll have no problem getting drugs at least...hehehe


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 22, 2018)

> Unarmed hero wrestles AR rifle from waffle house shooter.



*Yeah AFTER the nut job ran out of ammo*, prior to that this hero was fleeing for his life while people were being shot.


----------



## August West (Apr 22, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > See the OP.  Try to stay on the subject.
> ...


I`ve seen the Constitution. Where does your militia train and who is your commander?


----------



## idb (Apr 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> > Unarmed hero wrestles AR rifle from waffle house shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah AFTER the nut job ran out of ammo*, prior to that this hero was fleeing for his life while people were being shot.


Yeah, he's such a coward.
Probably a crisis actor as well.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> this was not terrorism because the shooter was white ...this is also why Trump has not commented ...not terror LOL



Not a word from the Liar in Chief....if it had been a Muslim....HOLY CRAP!  He would be screaming from the roof tops!

BUILD THE WALL!
CLOSE THE BORDER!
KEEP THE DARKIES OUT!


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

lol... the nut jobs calling out Trump for not being like oBama saying 'If I had a son' 

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Well good for them.. The risk is associated with those who have not been shot and killed. Not the ones who already have. 

Did you ever take a statistics class?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 22, 2018)

Why did the idiots in Illinois give guns to the father when he was not the legal owner?

Weird

-Geaux


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

How does a naked man carrying an AR15 make it into a Waffle House un-noticed, police aren't called until after he starts shooting yup the place?

The story on the radio I heard said the Secret Service had arrested this guy  in the past for being in a prohibited location near the WH. Later the local police and FBI raided his house, confiscates 5 weapons - to include the AR-15 he used to shoot up the Waffle House....

How'd he get the AR-15 back from the FBI?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Well now we know why blacks don't do mass shootings, they know there's real G's out there that might shoot, stab or fight back in their neighborhoods.
> 
> I bet this sheltered pussified white boy didn't expect big black homie to fuck him up in this white neighborhood.
> 
> ...





Keep your fantasies to yourself.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 22, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> How does a naked man carrying an AR15 make it into a Waffle House un-noticed, police aren't called until after he starts shooting yup the place?
> 
> The story on the radio I heard said the Secret Service had arrested this guy  in the past for being in a prohibited location near the WH. Later the local police and FBI raided his house, confiscates 5 weapons - to include the AR-15 he used to shoot up the Waffle House....
> 
> How'd he get the AR-15 back from the FBI?


Wait a minute. The guy was naked AT the Waffle House while shooting?


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Wait a minute. The guy was naked AT the Waffle House while shooting?


Well, he was wearing a 'jacket' ... which I am pretty sure did not cover up much...


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

August West said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia

Read and learn. You won’t look so stupid the next time you post a response.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

Here's another great question....

After the gun was wrestled away from him this necked guy ran out the door and down the street, bare ass.

The cops went to his apartment, searched the local area...How can a bare ass, nekked guy running down the street get away...completely?


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 22, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Cool. I'm not a racist after all.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If cops do wrong, then there are penalties that follow, as is the same for citizens, but in either case there is still no excuse to lose all of ones sense of reality or common sense in life as based upon those cases. Funny how certain cases are attempted to be used as a justification for a complete change in policy or the attempt to throw common sense to the wind.  No one is fooled by these tactics any longer.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.



Just like any other bed wetter's thread, this is bullshit.

Mass shootings happen daily in Mexico, with some of the world's strictest gun control you stupid, servile, ignorant piece of shit.

Mexico murder rate soars with 7,667 killed in 3 months


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok, got more of the info.

The FBI did take this kid's guns....then returned them to his dad. His dad then gave his son back several of the weapons, to include the AR-15. They live / lived in Illinois. The kid then went to Tennessee where he / they were legal. He then shot up the Waffle House.

GHow much trouble do you think the father is going to be in, gioving his son back the weapons, to include the murder weapon?


----------



## kaz (Apr 22, 2018)

edward37 said:


> the truth of the matter is all racists hide under the republican banner   IF you're not one of them be proud that they're on your side  I'm through with the subject



Even you're not dumb enough to not grasp that obviously you're not interested in any real discussion on the subject when you keep posting stupid crap like this.

Explains the low number of numbers on your paycheck, doesn't it?


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Perhaps, but the first female fighter pilot who landed this Southwest airliner did a pretty good job too.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



From your link:

The bloodshed follows a proliferation of gangs involved in drug trafficking, as well as stealing fuel, kidnappings, extortion and other criminal activities.
_____________________________

The shooting in Mexico are drug or gang related.  The mass shooting in the US are random....for no reason.

No one is downplaying the crime is Mexico....but the easy access of guns in the US makes random shooting almost uneventful....unless the shooter is a Muslim or immigrant.  Then it is terrorism and becomes a critical event.


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country in the world. And it isn’t. It’s not even in the top 50, being ranked 84th according to the World Economic Forum
> 
> Revealed: The world's safest (and least safe) countries - Zimbabwe and Nicaragua beat the UK



I guess you're right!

*The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. *
By James Slack
UPDATED:18:14 EST, 2 July 2009

Britain's violent crime record is worse than any other country in the European union, it has been revealed.

Official crime figures show the UK also has a worse rate for all types of violence than the U.S. and even South Africa - widely considered one of the world's most dangerous countries.

The figures comes on the day new Home Secretary Alan Johnson makes his first major speech on crime, promising to be tough on loutish behaviour.






*The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.*

Shadow Home Secretary Chris Grayling said: 'This is a damning indictment of this government's comprehensive failure over more than a decade to tackle the deep rooted social problems in our society, and the knock on effect on crime and anti-social behaviour.

Read more: The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. | Daily Mail Online

UK is violent crime capital of Europe


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Where is the info, that he had been stopped near the White house with a weapon?*


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Ok, got more of the info.
> 
> The FBI did take this kid's guns....then returned them to his dad. His dad then gave his son back several of the weapons, to include the AR-15. They live / lived in Illinois. The kid then went to Tennessee where he / they were legal. He then shot up the Waffle House.
> 
> GHow much trouble do you think the father is going to be in, gioving his son back the weapons, to include the murder weapon?


Amazing what is happening to the youth of today ??  The root of these problems must be found, remedied, and solved quickly.

If liberalism/leftist culture has created this stuff, then it needs to be known or found out in order to change this stuff quickly.  If conservatism is at fault, then that needs to be researched and solved as well.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Switzerland REQUIRES all members of society to own a gun,lowest gun crime rate in the world,Honduras BANS guns highest crime rate in the world. Nuff said. Homogeneous societies with guns are VERY safe places. The gun laws STOPPED this clown his idiotic and now criminally liable parents gave the guns BACK to him! The gun laws did their job his guns were taken from him as they should have been.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



How much you wanna bet the shooter was on an SSRI antidepressant?

They nearly all are. 

But we shouldn’t talk about that, the left loves Big Pharma.


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Also puts the lie to the notion that the ONLY thing that stops a bad guy with a gun, is a good guy with a gun.
> 
> It takes an enormous amount of bravery for an unarmed man to go after a shooter like that.



You're just too easy!

*What Do CDC’s Surveys Say About the Frequency of Defensive Gun Uses?*

12 Pages Posted: 26 Feb 2018 

*Gary Kleck*
Florida State University College of Criminology and Criminal Justice

Date Written: February 14, 2018

*Abstract*
In 1996, 1997, and 1998, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) conducted large-scale national surveys asking about defensive gun use (DGU). They never released the findings, or even acknowledged they had studied the topic. I obtained the unpublished raw data and computed the prevalence of DGU. *CDC’s findings indicated that an average of 2.46 million U.S. adults used a gun for self-defense in each of the years from 1996 through 1998 – almost exactly confirming the estimate for 1992 of Kleck and Gertz (1995).* Possible reasons for CDC’s suppression of these findings are discussed.

What Do CDC’s Surveys Say About the Frequency of Defensive Gun Uses? by Gary Kleck :: SSRN

My highlight.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Democrats held the Senate, Republicans controlled the House.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




dragon lady included criminal mass shootings v. mass public shootings, hence the mention of Mexico.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




The mass shootings in the U.S......kill less than 75 people each year.....except for 2017.......that is less people than are killed by lawn mowers....

Criminals, engaged in criminal activity in the U.S.....?  Murdered 11,004 people in 2016....

Easy access to guns isn't stopping criminals in Britain, where their gun crime rate is going up, while our gun crime rate is going down...
Here is the truth about banning and confiscating guns...on an island nation...

*Britain...banned guns....*

Yorkshire sees highest number of crimes for any county in Britain according to figures

“In particular we’re shocked to see an increase of nearly 30 per cent in weapon possession offences between 2016 and 2017.”

Crimes covered violent and sexual offences, vehicle theft, public order offences, possession of weapons, shoplifting, personal theft, drug crimes, robbery, criminal damage, bicycle thefts and anti-social behaviour.


========

Culture of violence: Gun crime goes up by 89% in a decade | Daily Mail Online

The latest Government figures show that the total number of firearm offences in England and Wales has increased from 5,209 in 1998/99 to 9,865 last year - a rise of 89 per cent. 

The number of people injured or killed by guns, excluding air weapons, has increased from 864 in 1998/99 to a provisional figure of 1,760 in 2008/09, an increase of 104 per cent . 


========



Crime rise is biggest in a decade, ONS figures show

Ministers will also be concerned that the country is becoming increasingly violent in nature, with gun crime rising 23% to 6,375 offences, largely driven by an increase in the use of handguns.

=========



Gun crime in London increases by 42% - BBC News

Gun crime offences in London surged by 42% in the last year, according to official statistics.

Top trauma surgeon reveals shocking extent of London’s gun crime

A leading trauma surgeon has told how the number of patients treated for gunshot injuries at a major London hospital has doubled in the last five years. 

----

He said the hospital’s major trauma centre had seen a bigger rise in gunshot injuries compared to knife wounds and that the average age of victims was getting younger. 

-----

Last year, gun crime offences in London increased for a third year running and by 42 per cent, from 1,793 offences in 2015/16 to 2,544 offences in 2016/17. Police have seized 635 guns off the streets so far this year.

Dr Griffiths, who also teaches medical students, said: “Our numbers of victims of gun injury have doubled [since 2012]. Gunshot injuries represent about 2.5 per cent of our penetrating trauma. 

-----

Dr Griffiths said the average age of gun crime victims needing treatment at the hospital had decreased from 25 to the mid to late teens since 2012. 

He added that medics at the Barts Health hospital’s major trauma centre in Whitechapel had seen a bigger rise in patients with gun injuries rather than knife wounds and that most were caused by pistols or shotguns. 

Met Police commander Jim Stokley, who was also invited to speak at the meeting, said that handguns and shotguns were the weapons of choice and that 46 per cent of London’s gun crime discharges were gang-related.

He said: “We believe that a lot of it is associated with the drugs trade, and by that I mean people dealing drugs at street level and disagreements between different gangs.”

Violent crime on the rise in every corner of the country, figures suggest

But analysis of the figures force by force, showed the full extent of the problem, with only one constabulary, Nottinghamshire, recording a reduction in violent offences.

The vast majority of police forces actually witnessed double digit rises in violent crime, with Northumbria posting a 95 per cent increase year on year.

Of the other forces, Durham Police recorded a 73 per cent rise; West Yorkshire was up 48 per cent; Avon and Somerset 45 per cent; Dorset 39 per cent and Warwickshire 37 per cent.

Elsewhere Humberside, South Yorkshire, Staffordshire, Essex, Hertfordshire, Kent, Wiltshire and Dyfed Powys all saw violence rise by more than a quarter year on year.


*The U.S., 600 million guns in private hands and over 17 million people carrying guns for self defense.......*

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

SmokeALib said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


ok  but I'm sure you have many other endearing qualities  lol


----------



## Timmy (Apr 22, 2018)

WHY was my thread merged And then moved from poltics ?

Cause the gun nuts can’t handle bad press ?


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

kaz said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > the truth of the matter is all racists hide under the republican banner   IF you're not one of them be proud that they're on your side  I'm through with the subject
> ...


I don't get or need a paycheck  white trash


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> From your link:
> 
> The bloodshed follows a proliferation of gangs involved in drug trafficking, as well as stealing fuel, kidnappings, extortion and other criminal activities.
> _____________________________
> ...



It doesn't matter. Plenty of innocent by standers are killed during the gunfights in mexico. Thousands of innocent people are kidnapped and murdered because they can not own a handgun and at least make the criminal gangs work for it. 

The media isn't helping matters by sensationalizing these events to push an anti-gun agenda either. All it does is inspire these assholes.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



U pull that out of your ass?  Yup....you RW nutcases do that a lot.


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2018)

A 29-year-old guy, naked, starts shooting through the windows from the parking lot at 3:30 in the morning and the discussion is about his GUN?

The guy had been arrested by the Secret Service for having four guns in a restricted area near the White House in July 2017 and the discussion is about his GUN?

The guns confiscated at his arrest were returned to his father, who returned the guns to the shooter and the discussion is about his GUN?

He had complained previously to police that voices were screaming at him and that he was being stalked by singer Tailor Swift and the discussion is about his GUN?

Come on anti-gun nuts, at least make some effort to at least appear sincere!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...





Markle said:


> A 29-year-old guy, naked, starts shooting through the windows from the parking lot at 3:30 in the morning and the discussion is about his GUN?
> 
> The guy had been arrested by the Secret Service for having four guns in a restricted area near the White House in July 2017 and the discussion is about his GUN?
> 
> ...



Like I said...another angry white guy with a gun.  Sorry Donnie....no Darkie to condemn this time.  No raging Tweets about nasty immigrants....or rampant terrorism.  He s white....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




And yet, all mass shootings each year have only cleared 71 dead in 2017....the other 34 years 71 or less.....and the other 11,004 gun murders are done mostly by minorities killing other minorities...

so....71 v. 11,004


Do you see how stupid your post is?


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Timmy said:


> WHY was my thread merged And then moved from poltics ?
> 
> Cause the gun nuts can’t handle bad press ?


Because you are an *homunculus*.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2018)

miketx said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > WHY was my thread merged And then moved from poltics ?
> ...



you may be too generous


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You mean the black teen with the long criminal history who was breaking into cars when the police told him to stop, who then ran through back yards and then, when confronted by police, is shocked when he is shot and killed?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2018)

*Waffle House shooter declared himself part of rightwing extremist movement: report*

The alleged Waffle House shooter had declared himself to be part of the rightwing extremist “sovereign citizen” movement. Travis Reinking, 29, is believed to have been the shooter who killed four at a 24-hour diner outside Nashville.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Waffle House shooter declared himself part of rightwing extremist movement: report*
> 
> The alleged Waffle House shooter had declared himself to be part of the rightwing extremist “sovereign citizen” movement. Travis Reinking, 29, is believed to have been the shooter who killed four at a 24-hour diner outside Nashville.


Unless I were to hear this killer admit that with his own mouth there is not way I would believe you liars. And then if it's true, so what?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

miketx said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Waffle House shooter declared himself part of rightwing extremist movement: report*
> ...




Yep.....catch him, and execute him for his crimes.....  not a hard concept...


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!


Yes, a crazy white guy that would have killed far more people except a young black man wrested the gun away from him.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!
> ...




The gun jammed.....

What about all the crazy minorities in democrat controlled voting districts who have murdered the majority of 11,004 people...usually other minorities?  

You don't care about those victims...right?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 22, 2018)

Again, an assault weapon used in mass murder.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Mexicans, Muslims & Blacks MUST BE STOPPED!
> ...


That's a good thing race baiter. I only wish the black guy would have killed him.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I care that liars with no sanity or conscience like you are, at present, preventing the control of the weapons that are used in most mass shootings.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Right liar, when they ban the AR, they'll just use a different kind. I pray you scum get the war you are begging for!


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Again, an assault weapon used in mass murder.



No...it wasn't an Assault Rifle, whatever that is......you must mean a military weapon, which the killer did not use.....a military weapon is a select fire weapon...

The AR-15 rifle this guy used has never been a military weapon, has never been used by the military.....


And 8,000,000  AR-15 civilian rifles were not used today..... versus the one that was...can you tell which number is bigger?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




And you are a doofus...the weapon used in most mass shootings is the pistol....not the AR-15 civilian rifle...

in fact, lawn mowers kill more people than all mass shootings each year for 34 years......

Rental trucks are deadlier than these rifles...


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

Lol! These worthless traitors trot out the same regurgitated bullshit everytime! Bring it scum bag!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 22, 2018)

An unarmed black man rushes and disarms a white man in a Waffle House that has already killed a number of people. 

Conservative's brains across the land...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 22, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> An unarmed black man rushes and disarms a white man in a Waffle House that has already killed a number of people.
> 
> Conservative's brains across the land...




No....the democrats like you are the ones who obsess about race first, and the actual situation second.....


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> An unarmed black man rushes and disarms a white man in a Waffle House that has already killed a number of people.
> 
> Conservative's brains across the land...


You bastards keep spewing the same lies. I hope to God you get your war!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



People who take antidepressants are '50% more likely to be convicted of assault' | Daily Mail Online

Wake up


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 22, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> It is quite clearly in reference to a militia.
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> It sure doesn't mention self defense....



If the 2nd amendment only pertains to a militia, why did the Supreme Court rule the DC handgun ban unconstitutional (and thus illegal) and cited the 2nd amendment as an individual right to keep and bear arms as the reason for their decision?

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA v. HELLER



> The Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home.


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite clearly in reference to a militia.
> ...


These pos do nothing but lie repeatedly. There is no reason that will reach them. They will only understand one thing. When the war these bastards are begging for comes, they will understand that.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 22, 2018)

The Supreme Court of the USA ruled that the 2nd amendment does not pertain to ONLY those in a militia.

So it's over and done. The 2nd amendment is for the individual.

If "BRAIN" has an issue with that, they should take it up with the SCOTUS.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> this was not terrorism because the shooter was white ...this is also why Trump has not commented ...not terror LOL




No self respecting terrorist would go into a business naked from the waist down, dummy.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Remember the good old days when clubs had heavy glass ashtrays on every table and real glasses instead of plastic cups. Imagine having a bunch of those thrown at you while trying to take aim. Of course that was back before we had a nation of pussy men.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Ok, got more of the info.
> 
> The FBI did take this kid's guns....then returned them to his dad. His dad then gave his son back several of the weapons, to include the AR-15. They live / lived in Illinois. The kid then went to Tennessee where he / they were legal. He then shot up the Waffle House.
> 
> GHow much trouble do you think the father is going to be in, gioving his son back the weapons, to include the murder weapon?



None, bad judgment is not a crime.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, got more of the info.
> ...




It's called a lack of discipline and personal responsibility, it started about 50 years ago and has gotten steadily worse.


.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

_'Nashville mayor calls for gun reform after Waffle House shooting'_

I could not agree more with the Nashville Mayor.  Here are some suggestions for new Gun Legislation in Nashville:

New Regulation For ALL Restaurants, not JUST for the Waffle House:
- "No Shirt, No Shoes, _NO PANTS WHILE CARRYING AN AR-15_ NO SERVICE!'

Citizens caught carrying an AR-15 while being completely naked from the waist down in public will be arrested, their weapon confiscated, _and they will be registered as a 'Sex Offender'_.



When I was younger my momma told me that nothing good happens out in the city after midnight....looks momma is still right. 

Nashville mayor calls for gun reform after Waffle House shooting


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...





Stop lying, hand guns are used in most mass shootings.


.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



What about parental responsibility?

The kid is from Illinois...what was he doing in a restricted area at / near the WH?

After being arrested by the Secret Service, what was the parents' response?

After their home was raided and 5 weapons were confiscated from the kid, was this a surprise to the parents/? What did they do...besides give the kid back his AR-15?

Legally, since his dad gave him back the murder weapon, I am sure he can be partially held accountable for doing so. Wonder if anyone will sue the father / parents?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



First thing you need to realize is this was no kid. He was in his late 20s when he went to the WH, saying he wanted to talk to Trump.

Second, no charges were filed so the guy had a clean record and was not a federally prohibited person.

IL took away his unconstitutional IL firearms ownership card, his dad was a valid card holder so they gave the weapons to him with the assurance he would not allow him to have access while he lived in IL.

The guy moved to TN where they don't have the commie policies IL has. The father returned the guys guns legally. You can question the fathers judgment, but bad judgment isn't a crime.


.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> He was in his late 20s when he went to the WH, saying he wanted to talk to Trump.


Yeah, this guy who would later shoot up a Waffle House, killing several people, while necked from the waist down, was ILLEGALLY in a restricted area at the WH....

Such a nice kid, no threat.....



OKTexas said:


> Second, no charges were filed so the guy had a clean record and was not a federally prohibited person.



Mistakes are certainly made people regret or second guess later....



OKTexas said:


> IL took away his unconstitutional IL firearms ownership card, his dad was a valid card holder so they gave the weapons to him with the assurance he would not allow him to have access while he lived in IL.



I think you mean his Constitutional Rights were violated. Mental illness and how to deal with it is a serious problem and puzzle. He was obviously a little disturbed.   'Dropping trou', going 'commando solo', and shooting up a waffle House - killing several people - ain't normal / right in the head....


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 22, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > He was in his late 20s when he went to the WH, saying he wanted to talk to Trump.
> ...




Yep, hindsight is always 20/20, if only we were all fortune tellers.


.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That is why we need a Federal background check!

Thanks for that.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > How Sad!
> ...



The Father should have never allowed his son to go near a gun after the WH incident. If he gave them to him,he is to blame, too.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



His judgement should be questioned! Aiding and abetting?


----------



## August West (Apr 23, 2018)

Markle said:


> A 29-year-old guy, naked, starts shooting through the windows from the parking lot at 3:30 in the morning and the discussion is about his GUN?
> 
> The guy had been arrested by the Secret Service for having four guns in a restricted area near the White House in July 2017 and the discussion is about his GUN?
> 
> ...


Good point! The GUN played no role in this shooting and neither did Taylor Swift. Are you really that stupid?


----------



## sparky (Apr 23, 2018)

Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
~S~


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ~S~



Maybe you people should stop trying to piss all the right-wingers off, and fewer of them would go crazy, huh?

I've never understood this....  The left-wing goes out of it's way to attack and insult people... then whines and cries when they fight back.

Your fault dude.  Stop being trash to people.


----------



## August West (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ...


People should stop whining and crying when they get shot. Got it.


----------



## sparky (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> Maybe you people should stop trying to piss all the right-wingers off, and fewer of them would go crazy, huh?



Maybe the right should all attend anger management Andy






~S~


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 23, 2018)

Officials took 4 guns from the Travis after he tried to enter the White House and gave them to his father who gave them back to Travis.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Has anyone mentioned the unarmed Black guy who disarmed the shooter and caused the shooter to flee the scene. For once we get an oridinary Black hero who  saved lives in the process and no one mentions it.  Also it seems the victims were three Blacks and a Hispanic looking fellow. Trump's racist storm troopers are becoming more emboldened and increasingly dangerous ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ...


You're just as crazy as the shooter...i hope the authorities have your crazy ass under surveillance.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Why?  Because I stand up against left-wing fascism?  lol... I doubt it.

Look, left-wingers to me, are more a joke.   I find you guys funny.   Normally when I read the stuff you nimrods say, I just laugh.

You don't need to worry about people like me.  I will risk my life, to save yours from a criminal.  I would that for anyone.

I'm just telling you like it is.   These past years, since Obama got elected, and now Trump, you people on the left have been doing everything in your power to attack, insult, and provoke members of the ult-right.   Now you act shocked when they go crazy?

How is this a surprise?   You call half the nation deplorables.  Then you act like a moron when some of them get mad?  Do you not see the stupidity of your actions?

Again I'm harmless.  Unless you try and break into my house, and then I'll get violent on you.  But beyond that, I'm harmless.  You don't need to worry about me bro.


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ~S~



The guy was delusional.  There were multiple police reports of him claiming he was being watched or being followed. Now, I hate the Sovereign Citizen group. I do. But, this guy also claimed that Taylor Swift and 30 other people hacked his phone.


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ...



Seriously?


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ~S~


He was a psychotic, delusional, warped individual. He was probably a registered Democrat and part of the Mickey Mouse Club Too.


----------



## sparky (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




How you manage to paint me some political stripe via simply posting news is downright disingenous

So, i need not defend what i _did not say / claim _here Andy

~S~


----------



## sparky (Apr 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> Seriously?





Bush92 said:


> He was a psychotic, delusional, warped individual. He was probably a registered Democrat and part of the Mickey Mouse Club Too.



>>>>>>looks like the FBI had his #>>>



> Reinking told agents he needed to see President Trump and defined himself as sovereign citizen who had a right to inspect the grounds, according to an arrest report by the Metropolitan Police Department in D.C. He was arrested on an unlawful entry charge after refusing to leave the area.
> 
> The FBI has said sovereign citizens "believe that even though they physically reside in this country, they are separate or 'sovereign' from the United States."
> 
> The agency has also defined sovereign citizens as *"anti-government extremists who claim the federal government is operating outside its jurisdiction and they are therefore not bound by government authority*—including the courts, taxing entities, motor vehicle departments, and even law enforcement



Sovereign citizen movement - Wikipedia
~S~


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?
> ...



I know what he said. He also said that 30 people tried to hack into his phone. Taylor Swift was out to get him. The guy was severely mentally ill. He cannot be all truth telling when it is convenient.


----------



## sparky (Apr 23, 2018)

Apparently the Sovereign citizen movement doesn't do background checks?

And to think, they've a history of incidents piling up!

~S~


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 23, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> If the 2nd amendment only pertains to a militia, why did the Supreme Court rule the DC handgun ban unconstitutional (and thus illegal) and cited the 2nd amendment as an individual right to keep and bear arms as the reason for their decision?
> 
> DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA v. HELLER
> 
> ...



The only people who find the Second Amendment confusing or vague ...
Are those who are looking in it for the degree to which they have the ability to infringe upon the rights that shall not be infringed ... 

.​


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Why do you think a person has to be killed in a self defense scenario?
How many people use a gun to stop a crime and never even fire it?


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle House shooter was part of rightwing extremist movement: report
> ...


Finally! A rightwinger admits it’s white peoples’ fault that blacks shoot them. Thanks for the candid honesty.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


he obtained them illegally, you little lying statist. 
There is a reason his dad will mostly likely get charged for this.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Hey Goebbels.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.

if a gun is used to commit a crime, it deserves none of the blame, because it's just a tool, but if a gun is used to prevent a crime, it deserves all of the credit, because no other tool would have done?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> 
> if a gun is used to commit a crime, it deserves none of the blame, because it's just a tool, but if a gun is used to prevent a crime, it deserves all of the credit, because no other tool would have done?


Classic liberal double speak.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

Heroic black man saves many people by grabbing an AR-15 with his hands. I'm sure Trump will tweet about this man's astonishing heroism ASAP.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

miketx said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> ...



please explain to me the logic in which a hammer is just as effective a murder weapon as a gun, but it's useless as a self-defensive weapon compared to a gun. How can both of these things be correct?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> 
> if a gun is used to commit a crime, it deserves none of the blame, because it's just a tool, but if a gun is used to prevent a crime, it deserves all of the credit, because no other tool would have done?



People give the person with the gun credit.  Not the gun.  The gun cannot do anything without someone to operate it.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> ...



It's almost as if the NRA doesn't care whether these talking points are logically consistent as long as the conclusion is "buy more guns".


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Sure they do.  The only one making talking points is yourself.  The NRA just tells is it like it is.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

Neo-Nazis Burn Swastika After Rally in Georgia

How many Waffle House shooters in training do you think attended this thing?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> 
> if a gun is used to commit a crime, it deserves none of the blame, because it's just a tool, but if a gun is used to prevent a crime, it deserves all of the credit, because no other tool would have done?


The tool is you. A gun is never to blame. Pray tell, when have you eve seen a gun act out without a person attached, except in your diseased mind?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2018)

This dude is just crazy.  Lol.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

“Gunshot victims are four times more likely to die before reaching a hospital than they were a decade ago, according to a new nationwide analysis from Johns Hopkins. The findings suggest that gunshot injuries may be growing more lethal.”


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> “Gunshot victims are four times more likely to die before reaching a hospital than they were a decade ago, according to a new nationwide analysis from Johns Hopkins. The findings suggest that gunshot injuries may be growing more lethal.”



And that is stupid..... they are the same freaking guns....they haven't changed the caliber of bullets being used...this is another lie created by anti gunners at Johns Hopkins...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Because, moron.... the attacker chooses the location, time and victim to attack....and hammers do actually kill more people than all rifles in this country do......and for self defense.... a gun has range, so if a criminal shoots you from 15 feet away, a hammers does nothing for you...

You are a moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Neo-Nazis Burn Swastika After Rally in Georgia
> 
> How many Waffle House shooters in training do you think attended this thing?




None....considering how few nazis are actually left..... there are more anti nazis there than nazis you doofus...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




we have federal background checks......do you people ever do any basic research?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't know why we spend so much time arguing with these morons, really.  No one else reflects me or my actions and should not affect my rights, especially the actions of criminals.  That is all there is to it.  It doesn't matter what crazy little Johnny did at school or if you used a knife or a gun or a bomb.  That is not a reflection on anyone else but crazy little Johnny.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I`m sure the shooter had a reason to carry too. Gun pussy cowardice is my guess.
> ...


You are a scared pussy & more likely to harm your family than protect them with guns in the house.


----------



## End2party (Apr 23, 2018)

Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation. 
An unarmed black man disarmed an armed white man who had an AR15. So why can't white cops arrest black men who are unarmed without killing them first?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> we have federal background checks......do you people ever do any basic research?



You LIE! - There is NO waiting period, training or background check here to buy or CCW guns anywhere in Missouri.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 23, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



Waffle House has a policy of not allowing guns in their restaurants.   Unlikely a factor in the site selection.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2018)

"The Waffle House shooter illustrates the (many) problems with removing guns from people who can't legally own them

This is a big deal in the domestic violence community. Abusers subject to a protective order or convicted of a domestic violence misdemeanor can't legally own guns. But unless someone physically removes them, they remain in their custody.

But to remove guns, police departments need somewhere to put them. Where are they stored? Who pays for it? For how long?" - President Trump


----------



## RealDave (Apr 23, 2018)

Another AR-15 situation.

Other than the killing power, one needs to consider the boost they give to their mentally deficient owners.

With this gun, would this dipstick have had the guts to attack these people at all?

Here in PA, when they confiscate guns, they can give the,m to relatives to hold.  They are trying to change that law to be kept by law enforcement & the moronic gun owners are fighting it.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

End2party said:


> Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation.
> An unarmed black man disarmed an armed white man who had an AR15. So why can't white cops arrest black men who are unarmed without killing them first?


Good point, except if the unarmed black man had a gun and had been trained to use it, he probably would have.  Like a cop.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> “Gunshot victims are four times more likely to die before reaching a hospital than they were a decade ago, according to a new nationwide analysis from Johns Hopkins. The findings suggest that gunshot injuries may be growing more lethal.”


Or response times for police and EMS are getting longer


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Another AR-15 situation.
> 
> Other than the killing power, one needs to consider the boost they give to their mentally deficient owners.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's why the Ar is used in less than 2% of all murders


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "The Waffle House shooter illustrates the (many) problems with removing guns from people who can't legally own them
> 
> This is a big deal in the domestic violence community. Abusers subject to a protective order or convicted of a domestic violence misdemeanor can't legally own guns. But unless someone physically removes them, they remain in their custody.
> 
> But to remove guns, police departments need somewhere to put them. Where are they stored? Who pays for it? For how long?" - President Trump


They should be sold for the Police Auxiliary Scholarship Fund or something.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

End2party said:


> Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation.
> An unarmed black man disarmed an armed white man who had an AR15. So why can't white cops arrest black men who are unarmed without killing them first?



It seems the gun jammed and that gave the person the opportunity to intervene


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "The Waffle House shooter illustrates the (many) problems with removing guns from people who can't legally own them
> 
> This is a big deal in the domestic violence community. Abusers subject to a protective order or convicted of a domestic violence misdemeanor can't legally own guns. But unless someone physically removes them, they remain in their custody.
> 
> But to remove guns, police departments need somewhere to put them. Where are they stored? Who pays for it? For how long?" - President Trump


My neighbor lost his only sister & her entire family 3 weeks ago because her depressed husband was allowed to keep his guns.


----------



## End2party (Apr 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> End2party said:
> 
> 
> > Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation.
> ...


So you mean he would have emptied his clip into the man even after he fell lifeless to the ground after the 2nd round landed?


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Then explain why he was allowed to get his guns back in Tenn.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "The Waffle House shooter illustrates the (many) problems with removing guns from people who can't legally own them
> ...




That is really sad. And there are hundreds of thousands out there grieving the same way.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...


Because the cops  gave them to the kid's father and the kid's father gave them back to his schizo son


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Life is pain get used to it


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




So they all failed. Where was the Federal background check? If it was in place he should have never had a gun again.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




The ignorance of that post is unbelievable.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...



Background check for what?

He already owned the guns we don't know when he bought them


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...



It's the truth.

Look at the history of the human race there is more suffering than anything else.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...



There is no background check required for private sales in Tennessee.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Another AR-15 situation.
> ...


Wow, what a great stastic.  Well golly gee I guess we should just allow mass shooters to keep buying them & using them especially in schools.

Romaine lettuce is probably eaten by less than 2% of the population every day so , fuck it, if some have e coli, so what.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yup! over 100,000 US citizens get shot every year because Repubtards believe unstable people should have guns!


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

End2party said:


> Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation.
> An unarmed black man disarmed an armed white man who had an AR15. So why can't white cops arrest black men who are unarmed without killing them first?


Each situation is different.  Check this video out for your answer.  Color doesn't matter by the way.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> End2party said:
> 
> 
> > Since there are a gazillion messages here I am not going to see if anyone else has made this observation.
> ...


And there would have probably been less than 4 victims.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

End2party said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > End2party said:
> ...


I don't try to defend stuff like that.  I am just saying that if you are trained in it and are armed, you will probably use it.  Do you remember that great scene with Harrison Ford in the Kasbah in Raiders of the Last Ark?  These guys were coming at him with scrimtars and he remembered he had a handgun in his pocket.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



^^^* a public service announcement from your local rapists association.

Disarming citizens makes rape far easier.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


100,000 US citizens shot every year just so 333 criminals get killed.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



If the AR was such a machismo inducing implement of destruction as you say it is then it would be used in far more murders than it is


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



So tell me why do you insist that a criminal get killed in a defensive gun use?

How many crimes are prevented by a person with a firearm where not one shot is fired or where the piece of shit criminal doesn't die?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




So.....it is still illegal for a felon to buy or carry a gun.

What is your fantasy about background checks for private sales?  Criminals who can't legally buy guns use straw buyers to circumvent current, federal background checks at gun stores....they get friends and family to buy the guns for them.....so....they would simply use a straw buyer for a private sale if they wanted a gun from a private seller...

What is your fixation on background checks for private sales?

I know why the anti gun leadership wants them, they want universal gun registration.....why do you want them?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




You might want to get out your dictionary, you're obviously using words you don't understand.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...




The father had the guns, no background check was needed for illegally giving the shooter his guns...he couldn't have the guns...and had the Secret Service arrested him and the FBI arrested him or the local cops arrested him, he would have been flagged......


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Wow...another lie.   the people doing those shootings can't legally buy, own or carry those guns...but thanks for playing.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "The Waffle House shooter illustrates the (many) problems with removing guns from people who can't legally own them
> ...




And families are murdered without guns all the time.....guns aren't the issue, the mentally unstable killer is the issue...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...




He wasn't...the father knew he wasn't allowed to have those guns from being told so by the FBI...he violated the law......


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


A fictitious poll is not reality! Gun Nuts lie to pollsters claiming their gun saved them (~0.06% of those polled), but no one who actually used a gun to prevent an attack will claim they didn't. There were not over 200,000 to 500,000 killed per year when guns were restricted.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




That is a lie.....  no research supports that.... the thing that is the issue in family violence?  Criminals living in the home, drug and alcohol abusers living in the home, and the violent mentally ill living in the home...

Normal homes without guns are not shooting each other.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


What poll did I quote?

I asked you a question so please answer it.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Yeah...except no...42 years of research by both private and government researchers, with the most famous studies conducted by anti gun researchers say you don't know what you are talking about...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

RealDave said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



But a pretty big fucking factor in stopping the shooter before he killed 4 people...... until his weapon jammed...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


There were not over 500,000 killed per year when guns were restricted, So guns do not save that many! In reality guns save / killed 333 criminals while shooting 100,000 innocent


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




What are you even talking about.......here is the research of over 42 years....most recently analyzed by the CDC in 2013 under orders from obama....

A quick guide to the studies and the numbers.....the full lay out of what was studied by each study is in the links....

The name of the group doing the study,  the year of the study, the number of defensive gun uses and if police and military defensive gun uses are included.....notice the bill clinton and obama defensive gun use research is highlighted.....

GunCite-Gun Control-How Often Are Guns Used in Self-Defense 

GunCite Frequency of Defensive Gun Use in Previous Surveys

Field...1976....3,052,717 ( no cops, no military)

DMIa 1978...2,141,512 ( no cops, no military)

L.A. TIMES...1994...3,609,68 ( no cops, no military)

Kleck......1994...2.5 million ( no cops, no military)

*CDC...1996-1998...  2.46 million ( no cops, no military)*

*Obama's CDC....2013....500,000--3million*

*--*------------------


Bordua...1977...1,414,544

DMIb...1978...1,098,409 ( no cops, no military)

Hart...1981...1.797,461 ( no cops, no military)

Mauser...1990...1,487,342 ( no cops,no  military)

Gallup...1993...1,621,377 ( no cops, no military)

*DEPT. OF JUSTICE...1994...1.5 million ( the bill clinton study)*

*Journal of Quantitative Criminology--- 989,883 times per year."*

(Based on survey data from a 2000 study published in the _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_,[17] U.S. civilians use guns to defend themselves and others from crime at least 989,883 times per year.[18])

Paper: "Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment." By David McDowall and others. _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_, March 2000. Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment - Springer


-------------------------------------------

Ohio...1982...771,043

Gallup...1991...777,152

Tarrance... 1994... 764,036 (no cops,  no military)

Lawerence Southwich Jr. 400,000 fewer violent crimes and at least 800,000 violent crimes deterred..

*****************************************
*If you take the studies from that Kleck cites in his paper, 16 of them....and you only average the ones that exclude military and police shootings..the average becomes 2 million...I use those studies because I have the details on them...and they are still 10 studies (including Kleck's)....*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Obviously, this was a deep state op that went bad.   Democrats got a nutcase, filled him full of drugs and sent him to assassinate the president.  He failed.  Then he went off the rails and shot up a waffle house.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...




Wrong, see post 553


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite clearly in reference to a militia.
> ...




brain is a troll...he has seen your point over and over and still posts the crap he posts...


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


thanks for the update!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


LOL !!! - There are only around 1 million violent crimes a year in the USA & these fictional word salads claim guns were used to defend 3.6 million??? LOL !!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If the crime was prevented it was not a violent crime now was it?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




You do realize that the Department of Justice and the CDC both did separate studies to get their results..right?  That the researchers doing the studies were anti gun, Right?  And the President at the time was anti gun...right?

And, genius......if people are using their guns to stop violent criminal attack.....that is why there aren't even more violent crimes......you realize that...right?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...




They were his, and there was no law against it.


.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Wrong! It will still get reported. People lie in surveys! If it were real, then unarmed countries would have 4 times the violent crime as the USA!


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




No...it doesn't get reported.

A guy points a gun at me, tells me to give him my money, I take out my gun and he runs away....I report it to the cops....no one was hurt or arrested.....or, I don't tell the cops because I don't want the hassle.....

So no, not all crimes are reported...


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




He was never prosecuted, he was not a prohibited person.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...




Yes.....he should have been arrested at the White House....and his mental instability should have had him committed for evaluation.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



it gets reported as an attempted crime not as a crime and have you scoured all police reprts from every state city and town that you are positive of oyur numbers and how crimes get reported?

The CDC study that Obama commissioned states that defensive gun uses happen at least as often as offensive gun uses by criminals and most likely range from 500000 a year or higher

There is an inherent difficulty in the counting of DGUs because by the time the cops show up the piece of shit who attempted to commit the crime can be long gone and since no crime is committed and no perpetrator is charged there is no crime


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Even if you did report it there was no crime committed only an attempt to commit a crime.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




You're welcome.


.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


More LIES! You don't ever take out your gun when a criminal has a gun pointed at you! You delusional people poisoned the surveys!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



What if he has a bat, a knife or a 2x4 or no weapon at all?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Yep, like I told another poster, hindsight is always 20/20, if only we were all fortune tellers, no one would fall through the cracks.


.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


How many people CCW guns in 1994? About 1% of the population! How in the hell did that 1% use a gun to prevent 400% of violent crime???????????


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


What if they didn't have a CCW permit and used a rifle, shotgun or handgun on their own property?  WHat if a store clerk had a firearm under the counter and didn't need a CCW since he wasn't actually carrying ?

Do you think all crime takes place on public property?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


That is a lot of what if bullshit! That's worse than you idiots claiming you would pull a gun when you are held at gunpoint. Store owners would report pulling a gun on a criminal. Only 1 in 3 own a gun & very few have it ready for self defense. There is no way in hell they prevented 400% of violent crime! Why are only 300 killed?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Fat lot of good that did; oh boy, he violated the law.  That clears it all up, huh?
If Illinois had an ERPO law, those guns would have remained in "custody" and ol' Travis would probably not have been toting his four guns to his new home in Tennessee.
Not all parents can be trusted to do the right thing, you know.  Or maybe he had gone on his meds and his parents mistakenly thought he was "better."  Who knows.  If I'd been his mom, I would have fought like hell to keep him close to home.  Mental illness is such a sad thing.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


To you, anyone who provides a cogent argument for gun control is a "troll."


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He was sent to the white house by democrats.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, they finally caught him, at least that is what they just reported on the news. 

Better yet?  He was taken alive.

I wonder if we're going to find out his motivation for shooting?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

"Shooting suspect taken into custody."
Translation: he is very likely white.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes they would report it but would the cops call it a crime if the piece of shit criminal ran away and no actual crime was committed?

And define violent crime?  I mean is a home break in a violent crime? and if the crime was prevented how do you count it?

If the piece of shit who attempted to commit a crime got scared off before any crime was committed there was no crime.  Sure it the incident will end up in a police report somewhere but there will be no crime stat to add to the number of  crimes that were actually committed where the piece of shit was caught and charged or got away.

And you are spouting opinions you don't know who is carrying or who has a gun in their home the fact is no one really know how many people own firearms.

And I never mentioned whether or not I would pull a gun 

But it really isn't any of your business if I choose to carry


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, they finally caught him, at least that is what they just reported on the news.
> 
> Better yet?  He was taken alive.
> 
> I wonder if we're going to find out his motivation for shooting?



He was a schizo he didn't have a reason and IMO it would be better if he was dead.  Save us the cost of a trial and taking care of his crazy ass until he dies


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

Good thing he was not Black Brown or Muslim Trump would have "Had a cow on Twitter"


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2018)

For those who asked why wasn't he shot by the guy who took his gun....gun jammed or ran out of ammo.   Kind of hard.   But I'm glad that the man who took his gun away got rid of it....he's a black man and would, most likely, have been shot by police.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> "Shooting suspect taken into custody."
> Translation: he is very likely white.



We knew he was white a short while after the shooting happened.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> For those who asked why wasn't he shot by the guy who took his gun....gun jammed or ran out of ammo.   Kind of hard.   But I'm glad that the man who took his gun away got rid of it....he's a black man and would, most likely, have been shot by police.


Should I laugh or cry?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > For those who asked why wasn't he shot by the guy who took his gun....gun jammed or ran out of ammo.   Kind of hard.   But I'm glad that the man who took his gun away got rid of it....he's a black man and would, most likely, have been shot by police.
> ...


or snort in derision?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> For those who asked why wasn't he shot by the guy who took his gun....gun jammed or ran out of ammo.   Kind of hard.   But I'm glad that the man who took his gun away got rid of it....he's a black man and would, most likely, have been shot by police.


reaching for his "waist band" syndrome


----------



## OldLady (Apr 23, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, they finally caught him, at least that is what they just reported on the news.
> 
> Better yet?  He was taken alive.
> 
> I wonder if we're going to find out his motivation for shooting?


Finally!  I'm glad he didn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they finally caught him, at least that is what they just reported on the news.
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




If you would actually read some of the actual research you find that many of the defensive gun uses were by people carrying their guns without a permit...which made them reluctant to report the crime that was stopped to the police...you should actually do some research, you can read the actual studies....it would be a big help with your posts...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Have you ever studied gun self defense in the real world?  You can even watch videos on youtube of CCTV where people do exactly that....you should study the subject, you will post much better for having done so...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




No.....the crickets came from the black guys in Chicago who also killed 4 people, who were blacks, in a democrat run city.......the same number of dead, 21 wounded and crickets...... the Waffle House has been covered all day long...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Yup! Trump did not praise the Black Man for stopping the shooter. Trump praised police who failed to stop other shooters & Texas Church AR-15 hero. But this time only Sarah thanked the Black Man.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Well.....26 people were murdered in Texas and the NRA instructor with his own AR-15 civilian rifle saved the other 26 from being murdered...there is a difference in the number of people killed and saved here.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

*How did the Police Manage Keep this White Man alive when they shoot UNARMED BLACKS EVERY DAY...White Privilege *
 *Earl Stevens*‏ @*EarlSte55131055* 1h1 hour ago
Replying to @*RealMuckmaker*
*ARMED (WHITE BTW) CAPTURED ALIVE. EVERY BLACK AMERICAN AND THIS WHITE AMERICAN WANTS TO KNOW HOW POLICE ACCOMPLISHED NOT SHOOTING THIS KILLER ?*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

*Doesn't look like they bumped his head putting him in the car, wonder if they bought him Mcdonalds.*
*



*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

My guess is that White Culture and substandard White Family Values are implicated in this white cracker going on a murder spree... I also think white DNA may be to blame ...we need to research this ....


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Tennessee Waffle House was nearly full & Hero James Shaw saved at least 26 lives & only let 4 get killed. Texas NRA dude let everyone get shot & 26 die!


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *How did the Police Manage Keep this White Man alive when they shoot UNARMED BLACKS EVERY DAY...White Privilege *
> *Earl Stevens*‏ @*EarlSte55131055* 1h1 hour ago
> Replying to @*RealMuckmaker*
> *ARMED (WHITE BTW) CAPTURED ALIVE. EVERY BLACK AMERICAN AND THIS WHITE AMERICAN WANTS TO KNOW HOW POLICE ACCOMPLISHED NOT SHOOTING THIS KILLER ?*




Maybe he didn't try shooting the cops.....maybe he simply gave up instead of resisting....goes a long way to keeping you alive...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Really...?  You are so fucking lame....  The Church shooting was already in progress and the NRA instructor only heard about it when his daughter came running in....  he still managed to get his AR-15 civilian rifle and a 30 round magazine and saved 26 people in that church as the shooter was walking around murdering the wounded, let alone any others he may have murdered after leaving the church.....

The Hero James Shaw was hiding in the bathroom when the attackers weapon jammed......I don't blame him for trying to hide, but the only reason he is alive is because the shooter didn't know how to clear a malfunction.....

You really need to work harder...and do some basic research...


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> he still managed to get his AR-15 civilian rifle and a 30 round magazine and saved 26 people in that church as the shooter was walking around murdering the wounded, let alone any others he may have murdered after leaving the church


And if the shooter was using a 1970's hunting rifle (clip), 
...likely no more than 3 or 5  would have perished before he overtaken (by an unarmed parish member)


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 23, 2018)

The AR-15 when it first came out only carried 5 rounds.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> The AR-15 when it first came out only carried 5 rounds.


Sounds sorta unlikely since it designed specifically for military purpose


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You LIE! - The Texas NRA instructor did not have 30 rounds! He just grabbed a hand full of bullets & only shot 4 rounds. The shooter had shot everyone in the Church with his AR-15 & left it behind. He had left the church with only a handgun when the NRA dude shot him. So how did the NRA instructor save anyone???


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The AR-15 when it first came out only carried 5 rounds.
> ...



Wrong.  The AR 15 is a civilian version of the military rifle.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

*Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
On the Military and Civilian History of the AR-15*


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Apr 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Well now we know why blacks don't do mass shootings, they know there's real G's out there that might shoot, stab or fight back in their neighborhoods.
> ...



 What's the fantasy? 

A big homie fucked up white wannabe badboy.

White wannabe badboy gonna get housed with the real bad boys.

White wannabe badbuy gonna become a bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




Do you touch yourself thinking about it? 


Maybe there is a less juvenile take on the news? Maybe a focus on the courage of the bystander who disarmed the nutjob?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Did you hear him interviewed?  I did.  He took a magazine with him and put rounds into it...

The shooter in Texas was wallking around executing the wounded....there were 26 wounded in that church when the NRA instructor with his personal AR-15 civilian rifle showed up at the front of the church yelling at the guy....here...read the survivor account....

'Be quiet! It's him!' Survivors say shooter walked pew by pew looking for people to shoot - CNN

As the massacre continued, Ramirez made eye contact with Annabelle Pomeroy -- the 14-year-old daughter of the church's pastor. She was crying for help, Ramirez told KSAT.
Realizing Annabelle might get shot, Ramirez motioned with his finger for her to stay quiet. It didn't work. Annabelle was killed.

The gunman eventually made his way to the back pew, where Brown's mother was hiding, "and started shooting the lady next to her multiple times," Brown said.

Brown's mother was certain she would be next, "and her life was about to end."

*"Then somebody with a gun showed up at the front of the church (and) caught the shooter's attention," Brown said. "And he left, and that was the end of the ordeal."*


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> On the Military and Civilian History of the AR-15*



The AR-15 has never been used by the military....the military version, the M-16 which is a select fire weapon was used by the military...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> On the Military and Civilian History of the AR-15*




You missed the part where they changed the AR-15 so that the military could use it..from your own link...

Back in the 1980s,  I wrote a long detailed article about the design concepts that the AR-15’s creator, Eugene Stoner, put into this weapon, *and the ways it changed before going into service as the military’s M-16.*


----------



## kaz (Apr 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



1)  You're a dick

2)  You've proven repeatedly you're obsessed with skin color, Grand Wizard

3)  You're a dick


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The NRA instructor had to go to back room to grab an empty rifle, empty mag & ~5 or 6 bullets. He took up a position outside behind a truck to wait for shooter to exit instead of attacking the shooter blasting away inside. Just further proof that guns don't prevent millions of attacks. It's very rare a person is armed when attacked. Had an attacker entered his home, the NRA dude would be dead before he found his gun & ammo.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Well on that day..........someone was armed...........too bad for the active nutcase shooter.......boo hoo


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> On the Military and Civilian History of the AR-15*


the family of the inventor?

Why not ask the actual person who invented it?  And all he really did was redesign the rifle using plastic parts.  The semiautomatic firing mechanism had been invented in the 1860"S

FYI semiautomatic rifles have been available to the public for over 100 years the Ar 15 is nothing but a semiautomatic rifle no different than any other semiautomatic rifle


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You're right he should have had his rifle with him.

Too bad you pantywaists shit your pants whenever you see a black rifle


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Moron....I gave you actual witness testimony, a woman who was about to be murdered by the killer whose life was saved because the NRA instructor called out to the shooter and got him to go outside.....

Moron...the shooter was executing the wounded.....walking around and shooting them to death..... the NRA instructor with his AR-15 civilian, semi auto rifle stopped him from murdering those people......


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Hey....moron....here is the actual guy telling his story.........how about listening to it....he is interviewed by Andrew Klavan....the story from start to finish...notice how many anti gun myths are blown up by what this guy says...

He yelled to get the assholes attention....that stopped the murder in the church.....


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Dumb ass, there are now over 17 million people who carry guns for self defense.......

You have to stop pulling B.S.  out of your ass because you are going to get a rash....


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> On the Military and Civilian History of the AR-15*





Skull Pilot said:


> Why not ask the actual person who invented it?


 He's dead duh  





Skull Pilot said:


> Ar 15 is nothing but a semiautomatic rifle no different than any other semiautomatic rifle


And yet when I once around 1982 AK 47 obliterated some fence placed cans and bottles
...thought out loud: 1) Wow I would never miss a deer with THIS ! 2) WWWait THIS is Legal ??


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> RhinelandCityLimits said:
> 
> 
> > *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> ...




It is  rifle......like every other rifle..... 

Was the AK you used the military rifle or the civilian rifle?


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> .....like every other rifle.....


Smugly lying cower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






that only insures tons more AR-Ma$$acre


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> RhinelandCityLimits said:
> 
> 
> > *Family of AR-15 inventor: The weapon wasn't meant for civilians
> ...


I know that therefore what his family says is irrelevant just like your little anecdote


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Apr 23, 2018)

HOMEWORK Assignment: Smash all yer Yeti Cups and coolers
*Lobbyist claims Yeti iced out NRA, sparking calls for boycotts: report*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> RhinelandCityLimits said:
> 
> 
> > RhinelandCityLimits said:
> ...


He doesn't realize the AK fires a larger caliber round than the Ar 15


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

*MAGA!!!*


----------



## Markle (Apr 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...



Yep, IF he had been YOUR kid, none of this would have happened!


----------



## Markle (Apr 23, 2018)

This quickly degraded into a totally worthless thread.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Stephen Willeford said he only had 4 bullets & only fired 2 rounds. 2 shots are the average number of shots fired to stop violent shooting attack. This time he said he yelled & got the shooters attention & that stopped the shooter from systematically putting 2nd bullet in all church victims he had already shot. So he did actually save lives & a hero for putting himself into danger to save others.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 24, 2018)

And to top it off, he has been given bond.  This is white privilege in the flesh.  Literally, a homicidal maniac has been given an avenue to get out of jail while awaiting trial.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> And to top it off, he has been given bond.  This is white privilege in the flesh.  Literally, a homicidal maniac has been given an avenue to get out of jail while awaiting trial.


Now his dad can give him more guns, so he can try again. That ****** won't be there to mess things up next time.


----------



## Disir (Apr 24, 2018)

He's mentally ill. One would think that it is one thing that both sides could agree on and demand more and better. 

But........Fuck no. Can't even manage that.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And to top it off, he has been given bond.  This is white privilege in the flesh.  Literally, a homicidal maniac has been given an avenue to get out of jail while awaiting trial.
> ...



I saw on Twitter so I don’t know if it is true or not but as I understand it; what lead to his guns being taken away was that the Secret Service caught him outside of the White House???  Does anyone else know if this is true?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yup! He wanted to tell Trump he was helping to MAGA!!!

Travis Reinking told agents he needed to see President Trump and defined himself as sovereign citizen who had a right to inspect the grounds, according to an arrest report by the Metropolitan Police Department in D.C. He was arrested on an unlawful entry charge after refusing to leave the area. 

The FBI has said sovereign citizens "believe that even though they physically reside in this country, they are separate or 'sovereign' from the United States." 

The agency has also defined sovereign citizens as "anti-government extremists who claim the federal government is operating outside its jurisdiction and they are therefore not bound by government authority—including the courts, taxing entities, motor vehicle departments, and even law enforcement."


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...





bodecea said:


> Oh well.....NRA might not find this interesting enough to send another fund-raising letter out about, tho.



Especially the part about the unarmed black man disarming the shooter.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2018)

"Thankful for courageous actions of #JamesShawJr., an American hero. His bravery subdued a mass killer. Why can’t this do-nothing Republican Congress do its part?" - Wacky Hakeem Jeffries


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> 
> -Geaux



Right. His guns were placed in his father's  custody. He gave them back. 

Responsible gun owners?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.



How do you "guess" that?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Not getting shot by responding officers was the thing to do.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very true
> ...



So, you applaud the shooter's action?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...





K9Buck said:


> You watch. When they catch him, we'll find out that he's black.



Loser.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...





2aguy said:


> another case where it is likely the police failed to keep an eye on a dangerously mentally ill person.




Nope. Another case of dangerously negligent gun owners.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that this wasn't a gun problem, but a 13% problem.
> ...


His post was ironically true.   He considered it a 13% problem that the shooter was stopped by one of the 13%.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> ...


Yeah we all know one guy is the same as everyone who owns guns


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> I'm going to "unwatch" this thread now.  The insanity and ignorance among liberals here is astounding.



Tell us some more about "the 13% problem", loser.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

kaz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...





kaz said:


> That's belied by this thread where it was you leftists who saw only skin color.



Go back to the first few pages and report back on that.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> ...



Irresponsible gun owner. 

A box cutter killed far more. 

Responsible box cutter owners or would that be owner?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you think about it, the NRA's two most famous bumper-sticker catchphrases — "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" and "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun" — are complete contradictions of each other's reasoning.
> ...





miketx said:


> Classic liberal double speak



Translation:  I possess no capacity for critical thought.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Trump supporters in this world behave as though stupidity were a Virtue...........





​


----------



## KissMy (Apr 24, 2018)

All those Guns, Travel, Legal, Phone, Computer, Internet, Housing, Food, Medical etc, all Cost Real Money!!! Who was funding this Jobless Idiot Terrorist? Why aren't they in Jail? He was in trouble with the Law at least 5 times in the past year & traveled around many states.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



But everyone is a responsible gun owner to you.

No need for universal checks. Only good, law abiding people seek out firearms.

Is there even a criminal penalty for the father?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Yes, plural.
Neither the father nor the son were responsible, fool.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Appears to be a helluva lot more responsible gun owners than responsible car owners.

Did you want to make a point, or are you just here to yap?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh, I am sure you were just implying two. You run often from your own arguments?

You can't make this shit up folks.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



That's exactly what I meant, dope. That's  why I referenced the father. The son is a given.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Then all irresponsible gun owners are present and accounted for?

Then go away cuz there's nothing further to worry about, Right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No....the Secret Service, the FBI and the local and state police dropped the ball...and a democrat gun free zone allowed 4 people to be killed......


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




And I am sure you guys embraced the NRA instructor with his AR-15 civilian rifle who saved 26 lives at the Texas church shooting...right?  And likely more than 26 since the police didn't arrive until long after the shooter had fled the scene...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




An irresponsible van renter killed 10 people and injured 15 in Canada......vans are more dangerous than AR-15 civilian rifles.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




The only reason you want universal background checks is to have the power to demand universal gun registration so that down the road you can ban and confiscate guns....

We can already arrest felons who buy guns no matter who they buy them from....  What we need is to keep violent felons who use guns in crime locked up for 30 years....instead, democrats like you keep letting them out of jail, and those criminals murder more people than all of the mass shooters combined for 35 years...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Where the hell did I ever say that?

Please find and quote it

And yes the father should get at least 25 years for negligent homicide
Anyone who commits any crime while in possession of a firearm should get a minimum 10 years no parole

But you don't want to put actual criminals in jail do you?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No, dope. The negligent father allowed those people to be killed. The guns were in his custody.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I don't embrace your narrative, no.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Where did I ever say all were irresponsible, dope.

Any gun owner or custodian should be criminally liable if their guns are misused.
It should be federal law.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Another dopey narrative.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Wow, look at the compassion, or lack there of.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Tell that to the dope who brought it up. I spoke only to his narrative.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Crickets?  You mean on USMB or MSM?
I agree it would be a lot noisier around here if it had been a minority shooter, but I don't think the muted response is racial.
- Only four people died.  That's a small atrocity for us, lately.
- The major networks limit their mention of the shooter once the basics are known, to discourage copy cats from chasing "notoriety."   I've seen some networks discuss a mass shooting for over an hour and never once mention the shooter's name.
- The guy is alive, so for a clean conviction, a lot of stuff will remain under wraps with l.e.

I'm sure there will be candlelight vigils and prayer services, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Not if there was anything I could do about it, no.  He sure as hell wouldn't have had those guns.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> And to top it off, he has been given bond.  This is white privilege in the flesh.  Literally, a homicidal maniac has been given an avenue to get out of jail while awaiting trial.


Reinking has?  WTF?


----------



## Timmy (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That is a rediculous jump to an impossible conclusion . 

Felons get guns BECAUSE It’s so easy to straw purchase.  

Registering and keeping track of sales does not prevent you from obtaining fire arms in any way .


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> All those Guns, Travel, Legal, Phone, Computer, Internet, Housing, Food, Medical etc, all Cost Real Money!!! Who was funding this Jobless Idiot Terrorist? Why aren't they in Jail? He was in trouble with the Law at least 5 times in the past year & traveled around many states.


I hear he worked construction.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You are pathetic sometimes.  Look at you trying to point the finger at everyone under the sun except the real problem.  Fortunately, not many people are listening to you anymore.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


YOU pay for it.  I'd prefer to prevent the problem to begin with.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Hey Fucknut I never said you said anything


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Timmy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


There is no reason you or anyone else needs to know if I own firearms


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You can't  even keep track of your own bullshit.

What a loser.


Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah we all know one guy is the same as everyone who owns guns


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


When you can prevent all crimes let me know

Maybe then I'll consider giving up my firearms.

I probably won't but I'll consider it


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



And where in that sentence did I say you said anything?

That was my commentary on your idiotic post


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Then you agree, giving children under the age of 21 SSRI antidepressants, should be abolished.

Finally we can end the madness


----------



## Timmy (Apr 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Sure there is .  The safety of the public cause as we all are aware there’s a gun violence problem in the US .


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Pop, SSRI antidepressants save a lot of lives.  Your little quest is dangerous.  Shut up.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And to top it off, he has been given bond.  This is white privilege in the flesh.  Literally, a homicidal maniac has been given an avenue to get out of jail while awaiting trial.
> ...




Of course he has to come up with 2 million, I doubt he has resources to do that.


.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 24, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I doubt it as well.  But most of the time the accused only needs to come up with 10%.  Not sure about this guy.  I don't think he's coming across 200K any time soon either. LOL


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I see, you want to sacrifice our children, for what?

You see the hypocrisy, right?

Studies have proven that those given SSRI antidepressants are 50% more likely to commit violent crimes, including rape and murder than those with the same mental illness, but treated with different methods.

You MUST love those rapes and murders. I wonder what those that were murdered would say about your claim about saving live's? Oh wait, that can't say anything, cuz they are dead. But that's OKay, right?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I don't buy that "mental il"l crap. I think the guy set the stage by feigning mental illness to set up an insanity defense to shield him from criminal accountability in his plan to murder People of Color.  If he is insane, his father and all those moonshine hillbillies in that area are insane. Apparently he seemed normal to them


----------



## OldLady (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I'd argue more, but we're off topic, so you win the point.  You're wrong, though.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm betting the waffle house shooter, like most others, was on these SSRI antidepressants.

You going to the huge March in Washington DC if I'm right?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



No there really isn't

We know exactly where the most murders take place and we choose to ignore it because 70% of all murders are young urban minorities killing other young urban minorities

More than half of all the counties in the country have a murder rate less than 1 per 100000 annually where 70% of all murders take place in very small areas of just 5% of all counties in the country.

But you people don't want to hear the truth of the matter because it messes up your meme


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Yes, Edward started that, he's a leftist.  Read the thread and report back on that


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



Another leftist pumps her fist in celebration ...


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The first thing that popped into Hutch Starskey's mind when you said that was he wondered what everyone's skin color was.  His dream is reaching Grand Dragon


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Dopey is you idiot leftists and your tired, tyrannical obsession with race because your ideas are illogical and don't work


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He didn't see votes in it for Democrats


----------



## kaz (Apr 24, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You said you didn't care because the victims weren't black so you could politically hype it


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He only has to post $200,000. If his dumb ass father, the guy who gave him back his guns, puts up his house, this asshat could be out in jig time. 

Is there evidence the guy is a danger to himself and others?  Is there evidence he will violate the terms of his release?  He did it after the White House attack, so yeah. Is he s flight risk?  Yup. 

So why isn’t he being held without bail?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You need to ask the judge, they set the bail, the question is was it cash or bond?


.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> He only has to post $200,000. If his dumb ass father, the guy who gave him back his guns, puts up his house, this asshat could be out in jig time.
> 
> Is there evidence the guy is a danger to himself and others?  Is there evidence he will violate the terms of his release?  He did it after the White House attack, so yeah. Is he s flight risk?  Yup.
> 
> So why isn’t he being held without bail?



The real question is why isn't his daddy also rotting in jail?????


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2018)

FireFly said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > He only has to post $200,000. If his dumb ass father, the guy who gave him back his guns, puts up his house, this asshat could be out in jig time.
> ...



That too!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2018)

FireFly said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > He only has to post $200,000. If his dumb ass father, the guy who gave him back his guns, puts up his house, this asshat could be out in jig time.
> ...



That is an excellent question, because his father could be seen as an accessory to this shooting because he gave him back his guns.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Daddy did more than illegally give guns to that psycho killer. All those Guns, Travel, Legal, Phone, Computer, Internet, Housing, Food, Medical etc, all Cost Real Money!!! Who was funding this Jobless Idiot Terrorist? Why aren't they in Jail? He was in trouble with the Law at least 5 times in the past year & traveled around Illinois, Tennessee, Washington DC & many other states.


----------



## Disir (Apr 24, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 24, 2018)

So another right wing extremist.


----------



## Disir (Apr 24, 2018)

Go with that.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Local news in Nashville just reported gunman was not unknown to local and federal authorities
> ...



That was illegal if the shooter was the rightful owner

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 25, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


another crazy that fell through the cracks


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



They really are obsessed with race.  Lol.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



No, dope. Look for the "13% problem".


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm obsessed with nothing. I was pointing to where it started in the thread, retard.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



You're ok with the shooter having had access to them?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> I possess no capacity for critical thought.


You can say that again.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> I possess no capacity for critical thought.


You can say that again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm still wondering why his father wasn't booked on accessory to murder charges.  If the father hadn't given the shooter the guns, this might not have happened.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering why his father wasn't booked on accessory to murder charges.  If the father hadn't given the shooter the guns, this might not have happened.


How do we know the father returned  the shooter's guns after authorites deemed him unfit to have them?  Who said that?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering why his father wasn't booked on accessory to murder charges.  If the father hadn't given the shooter the guns, this might not have happened.
> ...



It's been on the news dude.  Investigators are still looking into it, but authorities believe the father is the one that gave him back his guns.

The other man responsible in Waffle House shooting (opinion)  - CNN

*Travis Reinking, the man alleged to have shot up a Waffle House and snuffed out the lives of four innocent souls, thankfully is in custody. But he's not the only one who should pay for this terrible crime if convicted: His father, Jeffrey Reinking, should in that case be held legally accountable, and arguably should face prosecution.

That is because police believe the elder Reinking returned his son's guns — which had been taken from him -- multiple times over, despite Travis Reinking's erratic behavior and even FBI interference. Authorities revoked Travis' firearms identification card and even confiscated his guns, but, investigators believe, his father returned them.

This shooting was not an unforeseeable event, nor was it a random tragedy. It was an act by a man who showed clear signs of aggression and mental illness and who had been deemed by authorities unfit for gun ownership.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

Here's another article that says his father gave him back his guns.

Travis Reinking: What we know about the Waffle House shooting suspect - CNN

*Officers released the firearms and ammo to Reinking's father, Jeffrey, the report states. Investigators now believe he returned the guns to his son. Of those four weapons, one was the AR-15 style weapon recovered from the shooting scene at Waffle House; two more long guns were taken from Reinking's apartment, police said.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Thanks. But this very article is what caused me to wonder why the rush to blame the father for GIVING the shooters guns back rather than thinking the guns might have been taken somehow without the father knowing.
Unless the father or suspect stated that's what happened all we have is media driven speculation.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Here's another article that says his father gave him back his guns.
> 
> Travis Reinking: What we know about the Waffle House shooting suspect - CNN
> 
> *Officers released the firearms and ammo to Reinking's father, Jeffrey, the report states. Investigators now believe he returned the guns to his son. Of those four weapons, one was the AR-15 style weapon recovered from the shooting scene at Waffle House; two more long guns were taken from Reinking's apartment, police said.*


I don't know about you but the word "believe" has meaning. In the context of the article it smacks of incertainty. The suspect might have stolen the weapons from his father.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Actually, it is the investigating authorities who said that his father gave him his guns back.  The police gave the guns to the father because the son was no longer allowed to have them after he jumped the fence at the WH.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Uh...where is that written in any of the articles you posted?  Where did you read that investigators have extracted a confession from the dad or son detailing how the killer acquired his weapons after the WH incident


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Dude....................they are still doing the investigation.  Give it a couple more days because it usually takes a week before the authorities conclude their findings.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Good advice. But it also applies to you.
You should not contend the father gave the suspect his guns back until that has been proven definitively..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I'm going by what the authorities have said.  And, if the son did actually steal the weapons from the father, don't you think that would have come up by now?  Especially in light of the fact that the father can be charged as an accessory?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


But you have posted what the authorities have said and it doesn't jibe with what you are saying. The word "believe" doesn't seem to register in  assessing what you read.
Based on that single word I was unable to
determine the father's culpability but you did.
The authorites may never know the truth if both dad and son lawyered up. Or if the dad is guilty he might be smart enough to just stfu.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 25, 2018)

Recording of shooter Travis Reinking accusing computer repair shop of hacking his computer.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 25, 2018)

Reports released by the Tazewell County sheriff’s office show at least three occasions when Reinking’s father, Jeffrey Reinking, took possession of his son’s guns, only to return them to him.

Aaron said Travis Reinking’s father acknowledged to officials that he gave the weapons back to his son.


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and another mass shooting.  What happens regularly here is very rare where there is strong gun control.
> ...



What was it about your fake military career that made you realize that guns can be trusted in the hands of government?

Even leftists in the military are overwhelmingly pro-2nd amendment


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Other countries that don't have open borders with third world countries like we do have much lower murder rates.  Let's try a plan that makes logical sense first.

So do you smoke dope?  Explain your theory that making something illegal prevents people from getting it.  The lesson of prohibition is completely lost on you


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Not every one does


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Swish, the point was to shoot him while he was still armed hopefully before he killed four people


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It's funny how the self described "brain" has no idea how to disarm the criminals and yet you claim that disarming honest citizens and leaving the criminals as the only ones with the guns will make us safer


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I've never heard the term "13% problem" and neither had the Internet.  But I agree that raises a question of what "problem" he is referring to.  And I don't know him, this is the first time I ever saw his posts.  So I read further.  The only thing he said was that accurately murder rates among blacks is higher.  That's true unless data is racist.  It is in black and white ...


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You obviously didn't read the discussion


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The guns were in the father's custody. Obviously they were not secured properly if the shooter was able to regain possession of them.
The father is culpable either way.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I did, dope. I even told you what to look for.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



That's it, play dumb.

Blacks are 13% of the population and a "problem" for the poster.
That is the first reference to race in the thread.


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You pointed to one quote.  You took that one quote, found it sufficient to spin how you wanted to read it and left.  None of the rest of the conversation supports your claim.  No, you didn't read it


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Try reading my post where I just responded to that point.  Hint, you quoted it.  This is just like the  discussion you were talking about that you didn't read either


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



There is no spin. There's only one way to take his meaning, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I did read it, dope. I responded as well.


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No, there are two ways.

1)  Blacks are a problem

2)  Black murder rates are a problem.

The second is true unless you're claiming that facts are racist.  Nothing in his posts after that supported the first one, only the second.

Your justification for the first one is that's what you want him to have meant.  He has 4K posts and I only read about 20 of them.  So find more than one


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Your response ignored what I said, so no, you didn't read it


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



It's about race. That was the first post to mention race in the thread. That was the point, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 25, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Stop Kazzing.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Wrong, it would have been illegal by IL law to give them back to his son IF he remained in IL. He broke NO LAWS by returning them to him living in TN because he was never charged or convicted of any crime. He was NOT a federally prohibited person.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 25, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




It is worse than that... a breakdown of the failures of law enforcement that allowed the killer to get those guns....

He should have been arrested numerous times and forcibly committed.....


If Current Laws Had Been Followed, There Would Have Been No Waffle House Shooting


*June 2017: The suspect was accused of threatening someone with an AR-15 while wearing a pink dress outside of a public pool. According to the incident report, he then stripped naked and jumped into the pool before repeatedly flashing his genitals to the lifeguards ordering him to leave. Police responded, but the suspect ultimately wasn’t charged with a crime. When officers inquired about the AR-15, which the suspect had placed back in the trunk of his car, they determined he had a valid Illinois firearms license and did not seize the gun.*
The accused man’s father told police that he had previously taken three rifles and a handgun away from his son and locked them up over concerns regarding his mental health. The father returned the firearms to his son because the father wanted to move out of state.

Officers told the father that he should consider locking up the firearms again until the suspect received mental health treatment, and the father said he would.


July 2017: The Secret Service arrested the Waffle House suspect for attempting to breach a security barrier into a restricted area near the White House. He allegedly told the agents he was trying to set up a meeting with the president. *The suspect was charged with “unlawful entry,” but the FBI apparently closed the case without pursuing a criminal conviction.*

August 2017: The accused contacted the Tazewell County Sheriff’s Office to complain that dozens of people were “tapping into his computer and phone” after he attempted to send letters to Taylor Swift. At some point soon afterward, Illinois officials revoked his state firearms license, which Illinois requires for the possession of any firearm in the state.
On Aug. 24, deputies arrived to seize the suspect’s firearms and remove them from his possession. His father, who had a valid state firearms license, requested that the firearms be released to him under the condition that they be kept secured and inaccessible to his son.  Because the father could legally possess firearms in the state and agreed to comply with requirements to keep them away from the suspect, officers agreed to transfer them to the father.


Fall 2017: The Waffle House suspect moved from Illinois to Nashville, Tennessee. His father admitted to police that he returned the firearms to his son—including the semi-automatic rifle used in the Waffle House killings—though it is unclear if this occurred before or after the suspect moved out of Illinois.

April, 2018: In early April, the accused was fired from his job with a construction company. The reasons for the firing are unclear.
Can the Father Be Held Criminally Liable?

It’s possible that the father can be held criminally liable for returning the firearms to his son, depending on the specific circumstances of when and where he returned them, and which state laws are being considered.

In Illinois, it’s a class 4 felony to knowingly transfer a firearm to an individual who doesn’t possess a valid state firearms license. It’s apparent that the father knew that his son had this license revoked, because he was both present when officers came to seize the firearms and was told by the officers that the firearms must be kept inaccessible to the son. If the father gave the firearms back to his son before he left Illinois, this statute could come into play for criminal charges.

If the transfer occurred in Tennessee, however, this may not be the case. The Waffle House suspect doesn’t appear to have been prohibited from possessing firearms under Tennessee law, because he was never convicted of a disqualifying criminal offense or involuntarily committed to a mental institution.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


NRA red counties believe crazies should own guns unless convicted in court. This is 100% Republicans Fault under a All Republican Government. The victims families should sue the NRA, Republicans, the parents CIA & sheriff.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Yep, the cops repeatedly took the easy way out and left the guy eligible to own a firearm, the fathers bad judgment is not a crime.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 25, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


 

You might try reading the 5th and 14th amendments again real slow so they MIGHT sink in.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 25, 2018)

KissMy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Dumb ass.....Nashville....where the shooting happened has been run by democrats since 1951...you doofus...

List of mayors of Nashville, Tennessee - Wikipedia


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 25, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Depends on where he handed the guns over....and the failure to give this guy a conviction allowed the father to hand the guns over if he did it in Tennessee.......


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




I don't know all the commie laws in IL but I think there is a case to be made that they violated the guys rights, because technically he met all the requirements for an IL gun ownership license. His record was clean and he was never involuntarily committed or even spent any time in psychiatric care.


.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think the culpabity of the father might warrant mitigation if the measures he took to secure the weapons were forcefully  breeched. But. That scenario still does not rise to the level of "giving" or "returning" the weapons to his son.

The articles posted inbue a sense that the dad willfully rearmed his crazy son in defiance of authority.  Without more evidence, I'm not going to allow the media to lead me by the nose like that. I support less speculation and more fact. I also read with the "third eye."


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> At some point soon afterward, Illinois officials revoked his state firearms license, which Illinois requires for the possession of any firearm in the state.



Revocation of a persons FOID (Firearms owner's identification  card) in illinios requires a court order.  The police cannot arbitrarily confiscate weapons or deny gun possession  to cizens of  any state without due process or court adjudication. So, officers acting on behalf of a county or state court came to remove the son's weapons. I assume a warrant was presented to effect the confiscation but you did not mention that. Nether was a clue given in your long post to reveal the courts justification for depriving
the son access to his weapons.  Upon what legal premise was the deprival of the son's constitutional right to bear arms based?  Somewhere a record exists showing probable cause:  and I suspect the pc centered on the son's observed mental state as evaluated by ...whom? The arresting officers? Are the officers qualified to mske that determination without
professional oversight by psychologists or psychiatrists?

Revoked FOID Card for Order of Protection Illinois | State Police



2aguy said:


> On Aug. 24, deputies arrived to seize the suspect’s firearms and remove them from his possession.


On what legal grounds If no mental evaluation was on record? Stay with me..I'm trying to establish court adjudication takibg place somewhere in the background. I have an agenda to fulfill if i can establish adjudication.
Next...

Was that due process? The 5th and 14th Ammendments to the Constitution prohibit local governments depriving citizens of life, liberty and/or property without due process.

Moving on....


2aguy said:


> Because the father could legally possess firearms in the state and agreed to comply with requirements to keep them away from the suspect, officers agreed to transfer them to the father.


Isit a good idea to release firearms to anyone other than the registered owner? Even relatives?  Obviously there was no warrant or specific court order for revocation of the son's FOID. and subsequent intended confiscation.



2aguy said:


> It’s possible that the father can be held criminally liable for returning the firearms to his son, depending on the specific circumstances of when and where he returned them, and which state laws are being considered.



If there was an adjudication by a court in any state or US territory , no matter how trivial, that made a revocation of firearm ownership possible based on mental instability,  Tennessee law could still apply. Note the wording of the law.

Tennessee

*Tenn. Code Ann. § 39-17-1351.*

The following are eligibility requirements for obtaining a handgun carry permit and the application shall require the applicant to disclose and conform compliance with, under oath, the following information concerning the applicant and the eligibility requirements:

*That the applicant has not been adjudicated* as a mental defective, has not been judicially committed to or hospitalized in a mental institution, has not had a court appoint a conservator for the applicant by reason of mental illness, developmental disability or other mental incapacity, and has not, within seven years from the date of application, been found by a court to pose an immediate substantial likelihood of serious harm because of the mental illness.




2aguy said:


> If the transfer occurred in Tennessee, however, this may not be the case. The Waffle House suspect doesn’t appear to have been prohibited from possessing firearms under Tennessee law, because he was never convicted of a disqualifying criminal offense or involuntarily



But if the revocation of his FOID card in Ill.was an adjudication based on mental stability, the tennessee law would apply too as the tennessee gun law emanates from US code.
A necessity that insures national cohesion
or consistency in upholding public safety when mentally ill people move from state to state.
Tenn. Code Ann. § 16-11-202


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Agreed! So why did they come to take his guns? Who authorized that?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 25, 2018)

The US Code from which most of the prohibitions instate gun laws emanate:


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Well, there aren't many locks that can withstand bolt cutters, diamond bit drills or crowbars. But I think some one has. Updated the article where the aurhorities *believed* the father gave him the guns.  Now it seems there is an admission according to 2Aguy, even though he didn' post a link for verification.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 26, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> And you seem to have a fear of black people.



Considering their inordinate amount of violence, you'd be a fool not to fear them.  Hell, even Jesse Jackson agrees with me.  LOL.  

My 'implicit bias' against black people

As the Rev. Jesse Jackson admitted back in the 1980s, "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps . . . then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 26, 2018)

Boy...this bastard really hated Waffle House. What happened? His eggs cold? Only one slice of toast? I mean, why Waffle House?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 26, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> You'd be prosecuted. That is not how it is done. We have judges and juries in this nation.



A gunman in Texas murdered 26 people in a church.  He fled and was pursued by a citizen who ended up shooting the mass murderer.  If what you say is true, why wasn't that Texas citizen charged?  Cue the kunt act.  

Gunman Kills at Least 26 in Attack on Rural Texas Church


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hope there is not a copycat shooting at an IHOP?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 26, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yep. It is hard for dummies to understand, I know. But that's the way it has to be. We have laws. Even mass shooters have rights.



So you favor prosecuting the Texas hero that PURSUED a FLEEING mass murderer and shot him, right kunt?  LOL!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Just more proof you & the NRA want crazies & terrorist to have guns!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I never said anything about legality. I said he was culpable.

This case shows very clearly why this must be a federal law rather than a state matter.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The father already admitted to returning his son's guns. 
Even if he hadn't, it's not likely the son would have had access to them if they were properly secured or otherwise disabled.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



It's been posted in this thread. To you specifically I believe.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

KissMy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No doubt!

The problem is glaringly obvious in this case yet they continue to argue for unfettered access for all in every case.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




From what I understand the local sheriff took the guns at the FBIs request. I just don't understand the basis for that request, he wasn't charged or committed.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

KissMy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Yep, you're crashing and burning alright. LMAO

The Fifth and Fourteenth Amendments to the United States Constitution each contain a *due process clause*. Due process deals with the administration of justice and *thus the due process clause acts as a safeguard from arbitrary denial of life, liberty, or property by the government outside the sanction of law*.[1] 

Due Process Clause - Wikipedia


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




You have yet to present any case for his "culpability" because it is a legal term. There is federal law, it appears to have been followed.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




You're a liar, we just want LE to do their freaking job. Trying to shortcut due process doesn't cut it.


.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



It's not a legal term, dope.

cul·pa·bil·i·ty
ˌkəlpəˈbilədē/
_noun_

responsibility for a fault or wrong; blame.

Federal law regarding removal of guns from someone's custody.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



They did their job. There is no federal law regarding the removal of guns. The father did not.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




There is federal law, see post 844.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Of course there is, they can take your guns when you become a prohibited person.


.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Post it up.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




I already told ya, see post 844.


.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



There is no federal law in post 844 or anywhere else.

Post it up.


The fact remains, the father, knowing his son's history, repeatedly gave the guns back to his son despite the recommendations of LE. He is culpable. Period.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Nothing there. Post it.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



It's a list of federally prohibited persons.



 

You can pretend it doesn't exist, but it does.


.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Which is applicacable?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




None, that's the point. Of course you being the commie you are, you think the bill of rights should only apply in situations you approve of. It's doesn't work that way, life liberty and property can only be taken through due process, you want a short cut, they don't exist in the Constitution.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




See...there you go....the left wingers don't care about pieces of paper that were written on by old white guys over 200 years ago......they just get to say how things are and if you don't do what they say they will lie, cheat and steal to get the power to punish you for it.....


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Yep, they've never shied away form arbitrary government power as long as it supports their agenda. The Constitution and the courts usually take a pretty dim view of it though.


.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


  Yes..thanks...I now see the narrative posted by 2aguy is the wording from the actual link. He used blue colored type instead of quotes and that caused me to think those were his own words.  Ok...so his post was an update.
Now moving on.... Is the father culpable?
I say yes since he admitted to giving firearms to a person he knew had mental problems.  Looking through the lens of Tennesee law, the father's culpability can be attatched to the revocation of his son's FOID in illinios. As i posted earlier, revocation of the right to bear arms is not a trifling matter to be taken lightly. A court order would have to be issued
for cause. And within that limited gray area this layman (me) believes that court orders are tantamount to adjudication. If I am right,
 Tennesee law was violated since it is stated therein that the state law applies to anyone subject to the provisions of USC title 18: 922g.

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Ostensibly,  it does appear that way. But I'm wrestling with the probable cause for weapon confiscation and how adjudication is involved in that process...if at all. Even a temporary confiscation is subject to due process.  My point being that if a revoked FOID was based on mental instability as assessed by competent authority, that would satisfy the application of federal, illinois and Tennessee law...since each jurisdiction is connected via USC 18:922g. The rickety wheels of my premise turns upon the ambiguous interpretation of the term *Adjudication,* but, I may still arrive at my destination even if i have to repair my wheels along the way.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > And you seem to have a fear of black people.
> ...


Do you fear the Hells Angels when you encounter a gaggle of them anywhere...even in the lobby of a plush hotel?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Huh? 

You said there was a law that applied and the feds dropped the ball. 

So, WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



When did I say that, dope? I said there needed to be a federal law that would have covered this case. There is not.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


 There is a federal law that highlights a  list of people prohibited from possessing firearms.
I posted a copy of the law in post #844. But since I consider you a friend I'll give you a better link:

Identify Prohibited Persons | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives

I ask that you direct your attention to
this excerpt from the USC.

"The Gun Control Act (GCA), codified at 18 U.S.C. § 922(g), makes it unlawful for certain categories of persons to ship, transport, receive, or possess firearms or ammunition, to include any person:


_convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year;_
_who is a fugitive from justice;_


_who is an unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance (as defined in section 102 of the Controlled Substances Act, codified at 21 U.S.C. § 802);_


_*who has been adjudicated as a mental defective *or has been committed to any mental institution;_
_who is an illegal alien;_


_who has been discharged from the Armed Forces under dishonorable conditions;_


_who has renounced his or her United States citizenship;_
_who is subject to a court order restraining the person from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner or child of the intimate partner; or_


_who has been convicted of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence._
The GCA at 18 U.S.C. § 992(n) also makes it unlawful for any person under indictment for a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year to ship, transport, or receive firearms or ammunition.

Further, the GCA at 18 U.S.C. § 922(d) makes it unlawful to sell or otherwise dispose of firearms or ammunition to any person who is prohibited from shipping, transporting, receiving, or possessing firearms or ammunition"

I invite you to observe the highlighted blue and underlined phrase. That phrase is also included in the Tennessee gun statue . note also, if you care to look it up,  that Title 18 USC 922 is duly referenced there. If adjudicon can be established citing mental instability in regards to the revocation of the son's FOID card , then the father cannot escape liability for returning the guns to his son who he knew was mentally challenged. Adjudication forms the bridge that connects federal law to the Tennesee state law in framing a prosecutorial discretion in either venue, federal or state.


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Yet you can't point to a single other post that he wrote that confirms that while he immediately followed up that quote with a statement about black murder rates.  Facts aren't racist, homey.

Here's what happened.  He wrote a post that I wouldn't have phrased that way but isn't definitive.

kaz:  I wanted to know if it was racist.  So I read the rest of the conversation and saw nothing to back up racism

HutchStarsky:  You wanted to make the case he's racist.  You decided the post was close enough and stopped satisfied you'd achieved your objective.

I don't know if you're racist or not, but you have no problem supporting policies like open borders, government dependency and minimum wage that are devastating the black community.  But you just go and word parse your rationale


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




The way I've heard it, the local sheriff revoked the FOID simply because the FBI asked them to. Nothing has been made public more than that. That is not due process.


.


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



See ya


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




He should have been prosecuted when he violated the restricted area at the WH, the FBI knew he was a whack job, why didn't they have him involuntarily committed for evaluation? Police in CO had interactions with him and wrote him off as a whack job, they could have committed him. Hell he showed up at a swimming pool in a dress with his AR, put his AR in the truck and exposed himself to the lifeguards, no charges. If any of these LE agencies had done their job, instead of passing him to the next guy, he would have been a prohibited person. BTW adjudicated in criminal law means as decided by a judge.


.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Thanks to Repubtards there is a shortage of Judges & a 2 year backlog. So wackos are free to kill US at will, because the NRA Republicans want's them Armed with Guns. Repubtards closed down insane asylums, medicated the retards, armed them & set them free to kill US.


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2018)

KissMy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



So Democrats slow walking and impeding judges is the Republicans causing a shortage of judges?  Wow, you're really stupid


----------



## KissMy (Apr 26, 2018)

kaz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Hey STUPID, Repubtards are in charge & can't get the job done. Trump failed to even nominate most judges & the ones he does, are dumber than dirt & never tried a case! They are letting violent criminals roam free to kill US!


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2018)

KissMy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



He STUPID, Leftards were in charge under Obama & couldn't get the job done.  And you blamed the Republicans then too.  You're a moron and a liar


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

KissMy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




A two year backlog, where? This guy interacted with agencies of 3 states and 2 of the feds. Any one could have involuntarily committed him.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2018)

Same topic, but a bit of a side note, I ran into this sign at a local business today.



 


.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Who doesn't call you a *kazzer*?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


BINGO!...looks like a civil right's violation to me. Not that I'm siding with the killer or his father..I'm just being real.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Thank you for the post but I already read it.

Nothing here applies to the shooter at all.
He had not been, as most people aren't,  adjudicated as a mental defective. Did any court even have the authority or standing under their guidelines to involuntarily commit the shooter for psychological asssessment over his previous disturbances?  Obviously, until or if at all that were done, he still has rights to his guns.

 Obviously there should be some sort of new category added to the law that allows for temorary confiscation to create a "cool down period" wherein the subject can be evaluated, treated if necessary and work to get their shit together and meet the standards set for the return of their guns. Also, if the guns remain in the custody of a family member, they should be criminally liable if they arent properly secured.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

kaz said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I never made a case about anyone being racist, dope. That came from your damaged mind and poor comprehension.

Fuck, dude. The whole premise of this line of discussion was that the left always bring race into it. I simply pointed out that the first reference to race in the thread was by a righty. Nothing more.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yes, for good cause though. That's why I said there needs to be a category in the law that fits these people who have not been adjudicated but are still a threat.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



You don't  know if any court could have involuntarily committed him for evaluation or if they had, the determination would have made him ineligable.

BTW, a judge cannot  simply deem someone as mentally deficient. That must be determined by professionals.

Do you even know how any of that works?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...





OKTexas said:


> ny one could have involuntarily committed him.



Really?

Prove it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Same topic, but a bit of a side note, I ran into this sign at a local business today.
> View attachment 190177
> 
> 
> .



Did you chubb up?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 27, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




In every State that I'm aware of, the police can require a 72 hour psychiatric hold on anyone they deem a danger to themselves or others. It's up to the pros to keep him form there.


.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



72 hrs is not enough to adjudicate someone as mentally deficient.

Maybe you should find out what the standard is for doing so rather than posting supposition.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 27, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Same topic, but a bit of a side note, I ran into this sign at a local business today.
> ...




Nope, but I did let them know I appreciated it, and asked if I could take the photo.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 27, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




It's enough for an initial evaluation and possible involuntary commitment.


.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Thanks for your clear civil narrative old friend.
I think we tacitly agree on most aspects of the peripheral  questions around the father's culpability. But that culpability extends well beyond the father. I don't know how the son got the weapons in tbe first place but we do know he was able to get an FOID card. Obviously the background checks didn't turn up any red flags nor did the issuing authorities notice any aberrant behavior when he appeared in person to take a photo and sign the paperwork. I'm amazed. Surely, this murderer had shown some signs of mental instability that. would have got him tagged
as a person who should be prohibited from owning firearms. But that never happened.

Does. 18 USC 922g apply? I think we both agree the federal law prevails in determining
the rules for deciding whether the father is . or is not culpable for puting confiscated weapons and ammo back in the hands of a deranged person no matter in which state the deed happened.. But the key to charging the father and making it stick rests precariously on a slippery slope. We both agree that adjudication for the son's mental illness must be applied to ensnare the father. Without that crucial adjudication we run the risk of violating  due process as guaranteed by the Constitution.

But let's take another look at 2aguy's update.
 If i recall correctly, there were mental evaluations involved prior to the shooting but somehow the suspect managed to evade adjudication for mental illness. He won't get away with murder but the father might not be held liable if he returned the son's weapons to him in Tennessee. He would be liable if only one adjudication for mental illness had occured when it should have regadless of jusisdiction.




 The point you made concerning securing the weapons is moot since an updated article indicates the father admitted he gave the weapons back to his son.

Otherwise we agree.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


But unfortunately, the Constitution stands in the way. Although Illiniois certainly has no qualms about revoking your FOID and confiscating weapons without adjudication.


----------

